# How To Spot A Disinformation Agent



## Octoldit (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009 

LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent

Information warfare is being waged throughout the cybersphere.  Whether they are  CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public.   As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as fringe nutcases, ridiculous, fucking conspiracy theorists and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions  by planting bogus information.  And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.

Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments  have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, man-made  global warming and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).

The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as trolls,  use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue.  Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.

Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.  Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.

Short YouTube Clip about Disinformation Agents


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah sure
troofers really want to tell the truth
then why do they use quotes out of context and lie all the time?


----------



## editec (Mar 16, 2009)

Disinformation propaganda has been so very effective that the government doesn't need to PAY people to swear to the lies, folks.

The true believers are more than willing to do that for free.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2009)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...




And they call it a liberal media when we know that if those media's were REALLY liberal, they would be exposing much much more than they do now.

Air America even tossed off their best Progressive, Randi Rhodes.  She was Rush only she wasn't full of bullshit!!!!

Today we have Bill Press, Ed Schultz, Stephanie Miller?  Fun, but not really asking the hard questions.  Good people, interesting, liberal like I want, but not going far enough.

Rachel Maddow is pretty good, but they put her on MSNBC so now she can only go so far.  The station controls what she talks about, not her.  It's part of her contract. 

Thom Hartmann is MONEY.  

The solution to all our country financial problems is the Federal Reserve.  Talking about anything else is just a distraction.


----------



## Terral (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Octoldit:

  Thank you for starting this Disinformation Topic where these readers can learn better ways to spot DoD field operatives working this USMessageBoard. I just finished writing a post exposing *the most notable field op working this site* (here) and he just happens to be *the same guy* responding to your Opening Post in Post #2. I have years of experience dealing with DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA field ops running diversion for the *Official Bush/Obama Administration/DoD/FBI/Etc. Cover Story LIE *and can post my findings on your thread to assist these readers to recognize these inside-job bad guys very quickly; but first I will respond to some of what appears in your OP itself:


Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney [FONT=&quot]&#8901;[/FONT] March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> &#8220;Information warfare&#8221; is being waged throughout the cybersphere. Whether they are CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public. As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as &#8220;fringe nutcases,&#8221; &#8220;ridiculous,&#8221; &#8220;&#8230;fucking conspiracy theorists&#8221; and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions by planting bogus information. And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.


 
  This description of DoD/FBI/CIA/NAS field ops working these Boards seems very limited in scope at best. I was accused of being a Disinfo Agent by a group of DoD Op retards working the LooseChange Board on *this thread *(link) back in October of 2007; which I quite frankly found hilarious.  :0) The LC member posing as *&#8220;Pentagon Reality Check&#8221;* (this guy) is none other than *&#8216;Caustic Logic&#8217;* a.k.a *&#8220;The Frustrating Fraud&#8221;* (blog) a.k.a *&#8220;Adam Larson&#8221;* that I know very well. You can read Adam Larson&#8217;s criticisms of *my &#8216;two attack&#8217; 9:32 AM Pentagon Explanation* on *his blog* (here) where he posts a link to my debate with *&#8220;Honway&#8221;* (another DoD field op) here*. A listing of Adam&#8217;s rants against my Pentagon Explanations are here if anybody is interested. I wrote a quick &#8216;comment&#8217; against his nonsense to receive this reply:

Fraudblog




> Fraud (Mark Larson) >> Eh, whatever. Guess I was wrong, huh?


  Of course he is wrong like every other DoD Op running diversion for the DoD Cover Story. Honway ran away for a long time over our* 9:38 AM Versus 9:32 AM First Explosion debate* at the link above* &#8216;and&#8217; Mark Larson went into retirement after our debate on this Pentagon Topic on this new Loose Change Board:

Mark Larson&#8217;s Final LC Post Thread

   The *'deleted user'* is &#8220;*PentagonRC&#8221;* who I write to and said, *&#8220;The Official Cover Story guys (heh) have a very difficult job of selling that story, when they must take these opportunities to talk about &#8216;hole&#8217; sizes in light of the missing 100-Ton Jetliner. :0)* Mark&#8217;s final words were *&#8220;Huh. . . Yeah, hadn&#8217;t thought about it like that. Thanks.* I am #27 on Mark&#8217;s *&#8220;Master List&#8221; *(here) BTW. Anyone wanting to see how* a real DoD Counterintelligence/Disinformation Operative really works these Boards* can go through all of *Pentagon Reality Check&#8217;s posts* from &#8216;both&#8217; of these Loose Change Boards &#8216;and&#8217; search for everything written by *&#8220;Frustrating Fraud&#8221;* under the names of *Caustic Logic *and *Mark Larson*. This is just one of dozens of examples I can point out working all over the internet to help others learn to recognize their handiwork. The DoD Ops working this USMessageBoard are not nearly as well-trained as *Mark Larson*, or *Michael Anderson *(&#8220;Painter&#8221; = pilots for truth) or *Russell Pickering* (from LC Board) or *Gravy* (Mark Roberts = my thread = JREF retard), or *Killtown* (911Movement field op = my thread), because (no offense, but) the typical USMessageBoard member/writer is really *not that sophisticated and up-to-date on the details surrounding these related 9/11 Inside-job Attacks.* 

  The DoD assigns these cartoon characters according to *the &#8216;threat assessment status&#8217;* of *the contributing writer/members*, as well as *the sophistication of the 911Truth Format itself*. This place has one little room for &#8216;all&#8217; conspiracies and I cannot even find one serious thesis paper on this Pentagon attack anywhere in the archives, so the DoD has no reason to send the big hired guns to spread Counterintelligence Disinformation Trash on this Board; which is the reason that you see *the one and two-liner distraction stupidity* coming from* the few DoD Ops *working this Board that merely throws dust in the air.  



Octoldit said:


> Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, &#8220;man-made global warming&#8221; and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).


 
  We agree. The difference is that We The People still have *&#8216;time&#8217; to backtrack and &#8216;solve&#8217; these related 9/11 Inside-job Attacks*, BEFORE the Inside-job Bad Guys have time to carry out the remainder of *their New World Order &#8220;Plan,&#8221;* so keeping field ops in these vital 911Truth locations is important to perpetuating the 9/11 LIES* that keep a vast majority of Americans sound asleep.* The DoD Counterintelligence/Disinformation Construct for this USMessageBoard Website is based upon *&#8216;diversionary trickery&#8217;* more than* actual &#8216;Disinformation&#8217; disguised as &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth. *Why send your 175 I.Q. &#8216;three-dimensional-thinking&#8217; DoD Field Op to razzle dazzle everybody, when all you need is a 90 I.Q. zombie/troll willing to simply throw tons of dust in the air? In short: I have seen *tons of these guys *working these Discussion Boards and the cartoon characters around here represent *the very bottom of the DoD Op barrel. *:0)  Those among these members and readers *DUPED by these guys* are not even paying attention . . . 



Octoldit said:


> The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as &#8220;trolls,&#8221; use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue. Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.


 
  No!! The *bottom rungs* of the* DoD Counterintelligence/Disinformation Ladder* include your *&#8216;trolls&#8217;* who could not make a real 911Truth case *using &#8216;the evidence&#8217;* if their life depended on it. There is a *very wide spectrum of DoD Ops* including the *&#8216;troll-types&#8217;* and *the highly sophisticated-types* assigned to Boards like LooseChange, 911Movement, AE911Truth.org, PilotsForTruth, JREF and so forth. You cannot toss all DoD Ops into the same little pot, because *these DoD assets are &#8216;tools&#8217; for a variety of different environments and objectives.* If nobody on a particular Board is presenting &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth, then* the DoD handler has no reason to pull out and deploy a sophisticated tool.* :0) 



Octoldit said:


> Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however. For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.


 
  I have learned many things about &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth from DoD field ops that never crossed my mind until our heated debating encounters. The DoD ops to teach me the most about the Pentagon Case in the shortest time was a combination of *Russell Pickering* and* YCHTT *on *my LC Thread here* (link) and starting at *this very post *(link). *YouCantHandleTheTruth* is an Arlington County Firefighter who opened up my eyes to *&#8216;the&#8217; truth that a real Jet &#8216;did&#8217; in fact strike the Pentagon*, which changed me from being a &#8220;No-planer&#8221; during this debate. Note that *&#8220;Russell Pickering&#8221;* (link = from PentagonResearch.com = now shut down ) is the DoD field op who became *the &#8216;unregistered user&#8217; in this case*. Russell Pickering is *the DoD &#8216;hander&#8217;* (some releated info) who started the LooseChange Brats off in the beginning and now runs the show from behind the scenes . . . 



Octoldit said:


> And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge. Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.


 
  The *&#8216;sophisticated&#8217; DoD field op *oftentimes helps *the &#8216;trained&#8217; 911Truther *locate that difficult-to-find information to connect all the dots, but the seemingly stupid DoD bottom-of-the-barrel types simply *do not have enough 911Truth knowledge *to make any intelligent contributions one way or the other. The highly sophisticated DoD field ops like the *CIT retards* (their website = my pic) are in the business of creating *a myriad of &#8216;rabbit holes&#8217; leading everywhere and &#8216;nowhere,&#8217;* as they care *only about what &#8216;did not&#8217; hit the Pentagon* and throwing hundreds of theories around to confuse everybody. These CIT guys work under *Michael Anderson* ('Painter' from Pilots for truth) who was a registered member at *AE911truth.org* with me and Russell Pickering where I got to know these clowns very well indeed. You can see how* a real DoD handler* supports *his field ops* and *their assets* by simply reading my debate with *Aldo and Craig* (CIT retards) on *this thread *here. 

And lastly, I highlight *12 things that a real Disinformation Agent &#8216;will&#8217; do *and *10 things that a real Disinformation Agent &#8216;will not&#8217; do* in this LS Post (link*) to help these readers sharpen their Disinfo Agent-recognizing skills. :0)

PS. Mr. Gullible from that post* is Craig Ranke from CIT. 
------------------
*Twelve Things A Disinfo Agent 'Will' Do:*

1. Drill the *9:38 AM and 9:43 AM crash times* into your head like there is no tomorrow.
2. Point to the *ACAAR* and content like that is the Bible.
3. Push *the loyalty and credibility of &#8216;firemen&#8217;* in support of *the false ACAAR testimony*.
4. Generally refer to 911Truthers as *&#8220;Conspiracy Theorists&#8221; or &#8220;CT&#8217;ers or 'trofers/troffers.'* 
5. Discredits witness testimony intimating *a &#8216;pre-9:38 AM&#8217; Pentagon attack*.
6. Supports *the Official Government Cover Stories* divided by average member perceptions. That means if most everyone on a Board accepts one explanation (missile, flyover, A-3 Jet, etc.), then his programming says to adopt a version along those lines to develop a strategy backtracking to the Official Cover Story. 
7. Prefer to *ask leading questions* rather than offer real arguments.
8. Avoids *in-depth debates* that will expose his position.  
9. *Spread disinformation* without defending anything.
10. Offers *common sense explanations* towards his position rather than produce technically-sound arguments. 
11. Present many *Post-collapse E-Ring wall images*.
12. Connect all references to the &#8216;explosion&#8217; to Flight 77 and *the 9:38 AM event*. 
*
Ten Things A Disinfo Agent Will NOT Do:*

1. Make references to *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM evidence* in this Pentagon case. The ACAAR never mentions these times even once. 
2. Support *any missile theory at all*. That happened at *9:31:39 AM* and his job is to hide that fact.
3. Connect engine debris to anything other than *a Boeing 757-200 Jetliner.  *
4. Present *many Pre-collapse Pentagon E-Ring wall images*. 
5. Stand toe to toe with any *well-organized 911Truther* and debate these topics.
6. Support theories *opposing* the Official DoD Cover Story.
7. Give verbal support *to any member opposing the Official DoD Cover Story*.
8. Use the term *&#8216;explosions&#8217;* (plural) in his work. This term does not appear in the ACAAR or the 911Commission Report even once.
9. Speak derogatorily about *the DoD, federal officers or any &#8216;authority&#8217; over these Pentagon events. *
10.  Show *any support *for Conspiracy Theories in general.
----------------
  GL,

  Terral


----------



## editec (Mar 16, 2009)

For someone on the OUTSIDE to try to unravel the mysteries of things like the Kennedy assassination or 911 is, I think, a waste of one's time.

Inevitably these debates end up with one group believeing one "expert" and the others's believe their own "experts"

Since few of us are qualified to judge which "expert" is on the level, we end up simply believing what we WANT to believe.

That's no way to solve mysteries, folks.


----------



## Terral (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Editec:



editec said:


> For someone on the OUTSIDE to try to unravel the mysteries of things like the Kennedy assassination or 911 is, I think, a waste of one's time.


 

  That is perhaps the most ridiculous statement these eyes have ever seen, because *we are talking about getting &#8216;9/11 right.&#8217;* The answer for everybody here has been the same from the very beginning: Everybody is responsible for *running his or her own 911Truth Investigation* to separate *&#8216;fact&#8217;* from *&#8216;fiction.&#8217;* The 911Truth says *exactly* what &#8216;all&#8217; the real evidence says &#8216;and&#8217; *without creating a single contradiction. *



editec said:


> Inevitably these debates end up with one group believeing one "expert" and the others's believe their own "experts"


 
  No! Never allow anyone to discourage* your efforts or willingness to uncover &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth!!!* Editec&#8217;s statement is comparable to people seeking &#8216;the truth&#8217; of God&#8217;s Living Word &#8216;and&#8217; *because there are thousands of &#8216;interpretations&#8217;* then *nobody knows &#8216;the truth.&#8217;* Bullony! Again, *&#8216;the truth&#8217;* says exactly what *ALL the evidence says* &#8216;and&#8217; *without creating a single contradiction.* Scriptures says that there *&#8216;MUST&#8217;* be factions/divisions/sects among us so* that those who &#8216;are approved&#8217;* may become evident among us. 1Corinthians 11:19. That means *everybody with an &#8216;interpretation&#8217;* of the evidence gives his or her side of the story, THEN *everyone else decides* if anybody is approved or not. Finding *&#8216;your&#8217; 911Truth tutor* means locating the guy with *&#8216;the&#8217; testimony* that matches THE EVIDENCE. Period! You treat this Pentagon case like *a murder mystery*, because obviously *&#8216;somebody&#8217; is responsible for the 184 deaths* related to this attack. Everybody wades through the testimony of each professing 911Truther, until *you realize that somebody &#8216;is&#8217; actually telling &#8216;the truth&#8217; told by THE EVIDENCE*. 



editec said:


> Since few of us are qualified to judge which "expert" is on the level, we end up simply believing what we WANT to believe.


 
*&#8220;We&#8221;* NOTHING. *Each individual* is responsible for* getting 9/11 right* from *the facts told by THE EVIDENCE.* If you want to preach that *a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed* into *this empty hole* in *this empty Shanksville field* (pic = my thread), or *this standing E-ring wall* (pic = my thread), then by golly *show us YOUR EVIDENCE.* :0)  



editec said:


> That's no way to solve mysteries, folks.


 
  We finally agree on something! :0) At some point, *obtaining &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* requires each person to conduct* his own 911Truth Investigation*, OR at the very least *compare the testimony of everyone* to decide *who is approved *and who is full of hot air. The only other option is to continue representing *Loyal Bushie DUPES *(pic) in preparation for *the second round of 9/11-like attacks* now on the horizon.

Recognizing the DoD field ops running diversion for the *Official Cover Story* can do wonders to open your eyes to *'the 911Truth,'* because then *you 'can' begin *separating *'fact'* from *their Official Cover Story fiction*. 

  GL, 

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 5, 2010)

another great gem that needed a little life


----------



## Eliana (Oct 29, 2010)

I stumbled across this discussion while I was doing a Google search on disinformation and the agents thereof. It looked like a good one so I thought I would register and post, give some input, and ask some questions. 

First of all, my background is (VERY long and complicated story short) as a survivor of familial/community ritual abuse and govt. mind control. I've been out of captivity to this network for 5 yrs now and am in recovery from all that has happened to me through my life. 

I am involved in the survivor community and run a podcast station for a national conference (SMART) where I post the talks online at Podomatic.

There is a LOT I could say about covert agents and govt. sneaky doings in the underground network of this country. There is a lot I would be wiser to keep quiet about too. 

One thing we in the recovering RA/MC survivor community have noticed is that when we enter into recovery and go into escape mode from the network, (especially if we are vocal and activist oriented, which I am) right away we are targeted by govt. agents posing as "helpers" and "deprogrammers", or Christian "prayer ministers". We only find out that this is the case later on, if ever. These creeps use our own dissociation and amnesia to hide behind and further exploit us.  It has happened so many times, it is almost a classic ploy. 

Through the years there have been several well known figures writing and speaking within the conspiracy oriented community who later admitted (at least to us survivors) that they were govt. agents. I am unsure whether they have admitted it in writing or not, or if there is other evidence. I would really appreciate some solid links to material on this topic. 

One of the reasons I am looking for solid info regarding this topic is because I am pretty vocal about my background and the fact that the govt. has agents running all over the underground in this country and online. My main point to the average Joe is this: 

Disinformation campaigns are classified under the realm of psychological warfare. Psychological warfare conducted by paid govt. agents is supposed to happen concerning an enemy of state. What business do govt. agents have in conducting psychological warfare on THEIR OWN PEOPLE?! This should not happen in a free republic. But I am sure everyone here knows that the days of a free republic are long gone. People like me have known this our entire lives.

When people I know poo poo "conspiracy theories", I would like to show them solid evidence, or at least really good evidence of agents conducting these kinds of activities. Heresay on message boards the average Joe just won't read, I'm afraid. Can anyone help me with this? 
I know these aren't imaginary conspiracies because I've lived it and witnessed it. 

Thanks.

Eliana


----------



## Fizz (Oct 29, 2010)

how to spot a disinfo agent:

say something really retarded with absolutely no facts to back it up.

when someone points out the fact its retarded and has no facts to back it up call them a disinfo agent.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...


As Minister of Agitprop, I give the above a C-

The point is to not sound insane.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 29, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> another great gem that needed a little life


Economy of motion

Economy of resources

Why waste a missile and risk it being seen?

Much simpler to just crash the damned plane and be done with it

Anyone smart enough to pull off Terral's conspiracy would realize this


----------



## Christophera (Oct 29, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney ? March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...



I've noticed 2 primary types of information that end up effecting disinformation.

_*Misinformation*-people use this and become frustrated because it does not work and is debunked quicky.  Eventually they are burnt out and no longer want to associate with the information as it explains nothing they thought it did.

*Over information*-The chafe which creates confusion in priorities, distracts from real and useful information for creating the needed accountability while serving as a vehicle for diluting the discussional enviornment by false social groups.  Essentially it looks like people are paying attention to important things when the things really do not have that level of importance._



Octoldit said:


> Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however.   For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about.  And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge.'



My activism has definitely benefited from disinfos trying to debunk the truth I know and can evidence, with evidence proving the opposite of what they try to spread.  Many people have noticed that there is far too much opposition to the suggestion that there was a concrete core.  One poster here said, "Thoust doth complain too loudly." which says it.

stannrodd who has been stalking me for 6 years along with gamolon posted this expecting it to be accepted as showing steel core columns.  It shows the beginning of concrete forms and many dark vertical bars, rebar.







it shows only the very large interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core and does not look into the core. 
 BTW, stann is in NZ and so is the article linked in the OP author, Swinny.  Swinny has a link at that page to ae911 which is headed by gage who has lied in public to me that he had images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 and would send them to me.  He never has.

Since there is no evidence other than the misrepresentations, misinformation of steel core columns that the misleaders of the truth movement inserted into the information base at the beginning of 9-11 activism, gamolon had to try and exploit a collateral issue that might discredit the assertion that the Twin Towers had a concrete core. 
gam chose to try and assert that because there were elevators entering the lobby, the concrete core walls would be impossible because the elevator doors would have to open through the wall.  
gam did not count on the fact that I know only one tower had elevators opening on the lobby, WTC 2.  William Rodriguez is suspiciously absent with this and will not respond to my emails.  gam or his support network amongst the infiltrators of the US government who are the perpetrators photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby photo with WTC 1 exterior features, primarily the footbridge.
There was a blunder.  They used a transparency level too great on the layer with the WTC 2 lobby, rather than going to very large scale and masking the exterio features on a lower layer.  The footbridge windows can be seen through the WYC 2 perimeter columns in this zoom of the original.






So disinfos can expose themselves as well as bring evidence proving exactly the opposite of what they intend.

The original of this image was posted by disinfos years ago trying to say that because light was seen through the core, there was no concrete.  Actually the light shows that there were no continuous columns and disproves steel core columns.  this one has been annotated to identify the features.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone that disagrees with a conspiracy theory agent is a disinformation agent, got it.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 30, 2010)

Only if they push it past a reasonable point and have no evidence for their position.


Exclusive uses of cognitive distortions is also an indicator.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Only if they push it past a reasonable point and have no evidence for their position.
> 
> 
> Exclusive uses of cognitive distortions is also an indicator.


oh, you mean like you do?


you have ZERO evidence, but that doesnt stop you'


----------



## daveman (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2010)

editec said:


> For someone on the OUTSIDE to try to unravel the mysteries of things like the Kennedy assassination or 911 is, I think, a waste of one's time.
> 
> Inevitably these debates end up with one group believeing one "expert" and the others's believe their own "experts"
> 
> ...



Well, on the side of the government, the experts are telling their stories and setting them selves up for unbelieveable amounts of errant sniping from the peanut gallery.  All for free.  

On the side of those who don't believe the government, the "experts" are selling their stories and often times changing them to sell more stories or to retract either known or unknown lies in the previous versions.  

How many different editions of Loose Change were there?

Obviously the only "disinformation agents" are the ones who don't believe the government story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 30, 2010)

Eliana said:


> I stumbled across this discussion while I was doing a Google search on disinformation and the agents thereof. It looked like a good one so I thought I would register and post, give some input, and ask some questions.
> 
> First of all, my background is (VERY long and complicated story short) as a survivor of familial/community ritual abuse and govt. mind control. I've been out of captivity to this network for 5 yrs now and am in recovery from all that has happened to me through my life.
> 
> ...



Hi Eliana,Octobolt and Terral hit the nail right on the head,government disinformation agents have penetrated this site,Fizz,Divecon, and Candycorn are three well known ones that troll these boards like Octobolt talked about.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Eliana said:
> 
> 
> > I stumbled across this discussion while I was doing a Google search on disinformation and the agents thereof. It looked like a good one so I thought I would register and post, give some input, and ask some questions.
> ...


thanks for showing the n00b you are the moron we all know you are


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Eliana said:
> 
> 
> > I stumbled across this discussion while I was doing a Google search on disinformation and the agents thereof. It looked like a good one so I thought I would register and post, give some input, and ask some questions.
> ...


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by: Clare Swinney ? March 11, 2009
> ...



more of your delusional bullshit is documented here;
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ganda-for-domestic-destablization-psyops.html


----------



## Christophera (Oct 30, 2010)

There are some debilitating pieces of misinformation that the truth movement cannot seem to identify as such and remove from the information they are using.

This author of this thread has considerable technical background and consults regularly with scientists relating to aspects of 9-11.  The author, and scientists can show and know from that evidence that both towers were brought down with demolitions.  However, due to the advanced application and secrecy, the events of Towers 1 & 2 were such sophisticated demolitions that the general public cannot conceive of how the demolitions were effected.  Accordingly the environment is ripened for rejection by any misinformation that can be used to marginalize 9-11 facts.

There are 2 basic types of misinformation creating their specific problems for 9-11 truth.

TYPE A) information that causes citizens seeking truth to be ridiculed and rejected and has no basis in science or technology directly applicable to explaining the events of 9-11 at the WTC.

TYPE B) Information that is erroneous which contributes to the inexplicability of the events of 9-11 at the WTC.

TYPE A) MISINFORMATION:

1) Nuclear events causing the Twins to go down in 20 seconds:
This misinformation is mostly been rejected by the truth movement but the mere presence of it associated with 9-11 truth causes rejection of FACTS:  No cobalt 60 radiation was found in the steel which is dense and retains radioactive signatures.   Delays were observed and nuclear detonations cannot be delayed.

2) Directed Energy Weapons from space based sources:
This misinformation is mostly been rejected by the truth movement but the mere presence of it associated with 9-11 truth causes increased rejection of FACTS:  Directed energy weapons of lasers do exist but the largest have not been deployed even in aircraft yet, successfully.
Jumbo-jet laser cannon tested against missile (Video)
"it's clear that flight testing of the mighty raygun hasn't gone as smoothly as hoped."

3) Nano Thermite explosives:
This misinformation is mostly ACCEPTED by the truth movement and the attempted use of it associated with 9-11 truth causes rejection of FACTS:   A recent scientific analysis of WTC dust by Mark Basile finds evidence of thermite and nano sized particles of aluminum.  No where in his report does he describe nano thermite as being a military grade explosive.
No researcher into the performance of nano thermite has ever stated pressure and velocity specifications for nano thermite including Neils Harrit who first analyzed nano sized particles found near the WTC.  Here are independent papers.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/Making_Super_Thermite.pdf
http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/thermite report.pdf
http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/SolGelPyroLLNL2002.pdf

A letter from the Navy regarding "nano thermite"
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/dept.navy.indianhead.jpg

NOTÚE:  The masses of molten steel underneath the WTC can ONLY be caused by ordinary thermite classed as an incendiary.  
Accordingly uses of the nano thermite misinformation is not needed and any use of the nano misinformation serves to cause officials to ridicule 9-11 facts after consultations with experts reveal that nano thermite is not explosive and is not generally developed for any common uses although it may have many.

nano sized particle found at WTC:
Thermite in place immediately adjacent to detonations of conventional explosives in the basements, activated or un activated, would generate both components of iron oxide and aluminum oxide which would be reduced to extremely small particles by the high pressure gasses.  This would extinguish combustion.  If molten steel was present, small particulate iron would result as would aluminum which could then oxidize quickly in such small particle size.

Some of Niels Harrit comments on nano thermite.
Did nano-thermite take down the WTC? - RT

"It&#8217;s very, very possible that different varieties were used, and I personally am certain that conventional explosives were used too, in abundance.

RT: When you say &#8220;in abundance,&#8221; how much do you mean?

Niels Harrit: Tons! Hundreds of tons! Many, many, many tons!

RT: So we are not just talking about nano-thermite. In fact, we are talking about both nano-thermite and conventional explosives used in large quantities&#8230;"

Most of the uses of nano themite misinfo in the 9-11 truth movement omit mention of Harrits information on conventional high explosives.  All mentions of nano thermite omit any description of how the containment for "nano thermite" might be done.  "nano thermite" is subject to this requirement to achieve destruction of the structural elements of the Twin Towers as is the use of any conventional high explosive.  Optimum placement and distribution ARE required to attain total pulverization of materials near detonations

Here is a comment I found in this forum coupling a complete assumption, misinformation, into a fairly good scientific analysis as if the analysis proves the assumption or even implies it when the analysis does not.  Why?  What drives this?

"Mark Basile discusses his analysis of WTC dust. Independently verifying previous findings he found evidence of nanothermite, a military grade explosive."

USE OF THIS MISINFORMATION IS VERY DAMAGING TO EFFORTS TO GAIN 9-11 TRUTH AND JUSTICE BECAUSE OF GENERAL MARGINALIZATION SPECIFICALLY THROWING SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY THAT 9-11 TRUTH MIGHT USE INTO QUESTION.


4)  No planes theory:
This was or is the most damaging misinformation that has hit the truth movement in the post 9-11 psyops.  The absurdity of it made the official believer howl with laughter.  A field day for ridicule.  All it took were a couple of dozen mkultra victims conditionally programmed to react to the fake video and go amok on message board, mail lists etc. with approval and acceptance of the notion.  Poor killtown is still at it.  Sad because in the few exchanges I had with him he seemed like a nice person.    
The "nose out " video loop was purely hypnotic.  One of the largest areas of damage was evidence.  Suddenly because video of planes hitting and entering the towers was fake, all photographic evidence was fake.  The ability of people generally to share evidence openly and reasonably has not been the same since.  Other mkultra programees created what appears to be a more reasonable structure of activism based on the nano thermite misinfo.  Techno-science icons, appointed misleaders, also (mostly) mkultra, took over mainstream 9-11 truth.
A very effective counter to the no planes theory based in quite simple reasoning exists.
"Why did the perps make people think that WTC 1 was first hit by a plane then blow up WTC 2 first and create a backwards impact/fall sequence?"
As I already had logically determined that there were no remotes for the same reason.

Demolition, the truth of 9-11, Twin Towers

Flight 11 hit the wrong tower. The above link explains how if remotes were involved, the impact/fall sequence would be correct.  Meaning the Towers were on timers.   The behavior of flight 11 indicates that its pilot did not know that its target  hasd already been hit so had to reposition with the radical turn which CAN be completed by one pilot and another person to operate the throttles.  757's are "hydraulic over hydraulic" servo controlled and are extremely difficult to set up for remote flight.  It's been done once, and that's it.  They were used because people in the world of aviation technology know this making it obvious to that knowledgeable segment that there HAD to be Muslim pilots.  From the movements correct perspective, the hijacked planes can only be seen as very important to the ruse and war it enabled.
If the planes were remoted you can be sure the pilot was under complete control and well informed.  On the other hand if the hijacker was a mind controlled Muslim working with the infiltrated shadow government, he might not follow orders but would still hit a tower.  He would gladly leave his passport with handlers to be placed where it would be found.

GENERALLY ONLY 9-11 TRUTH SEEKERS WHO HAVE BEEN PSYCHOLOGICALLY INFLUENCED ARGUE FOR NO PLANE THEORY AT THIS TIME.


TYPE B) MISINFORMATION

1)  Steel core columns in the core area of the Twin Towers: 
The structural design of the Twin Towers is and was secret.  NYC department of buildings will only release plans under court order according to recent phone information of 10-20-10.
Independent verification of the concrete core of the Twin towers is readily available through information linked or displayed here,   

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers

Full length columns that did exist (24) are located surrounding the concrete core walls.

The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.

Actual core of WTC 2 after exterior steel has fallen.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif

The misinformation was created by FEMA and given to NIST who utilized it an "anecdotal" information.   It was enabled by guiliani who took, illegally, the WTC documents from the NYC department of building offices,   NYCLU:.
The analysis of collapse was never mathematically proven but was assumed.  Actual calculations were performed by Bazant et al not NIST.

00 WTC Collapse - What did & Did Not Cause It - Revised 6-22-07.pdf
00 WTC Collapse - What did & Did Not Cause It - Revised 6-22-07.pdf

Who identifies a concrete core.  However the rest of the calculations will not prove out with proper structural analysis of collapse using appropriate plans.  Note that an equivilant of TNT to achieve the results is provided.

"it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization). "

NOTE:  Cutting steel with high explosives requires very dense containment at the surface of the steel when explosives are placed adjacent to steel to be cut.  Military demolitions teams place clay bags, bags of soil, any mass to reflect the energy back to the dense steel.

USE OF THIS MISINFORMATION HAS PREVENTED THE TRUTH MOVEMENT FROM PROVIDING DETAILS SHOWING DEMOLITION IS FEASIBLE AND SUBSEQUENT REJECTION/MARGINALIZATION.


2)  Core columns cut by thermite at ground zero:
Almost all of the steel that showed signs of thermite was removed and taken to China and India.  Workers at the foundries there became sick from the vapors coming off the steel.  This image,

http://www.rense.com/general70/pic87932.jpg

does not show a thermite cut core column.  Firstly it cannot be shown that the column is in the core nor that there were any structural columns in the core at all.  Making the assertion that it is a "core column cut with thermite" doubly erroneous.

The thermite cutting jig that is often shown used at a diagonal angle does not mean that such a device was used at the WTC on 9-11.  The reason the cuts left by thermite used with the jig are not shown is that they would show the above cut IS NOT a thermite cut.
Thermite cuts are smooth and amorphous generally.  Much like taking a slab or piece of paraffin and dipping it in molten wax for a period of time then removing it.  When contained by the jig the angle will match the angle the jig is set at but still be smooth.
Masses of thermite was held against the perimeter and interior box column faces by layers of drywall or fiberglass reinforced concrete board like "wonder-board".  Thermite is liquid when burning.
See,   The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.    for location of interior box columns.

COUPLED WITH THE NANO THERMITE MISINFORMATION, THE "THERMITE CUT CORE COLUMN" MISINFORMATION AND THE "CORE COLUMN" MISINFORMATION, 2) DYNAMICALLY DISTORTS THE TRUE EVENT.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> There are some debilitating pieces of misinformation that the truth movement cannot seem to identify as such and remove from the information they are using.
> 
> This author of this thread has considerable technical background and consults regularly with scientists relating to aspects of 9-11.  The author, and scientists can show and know from that evidence that both towers were brought down with demolitions.  However, due to the advanced application and secrecy, the events of Towers 1 & 2 were such sophisticated demolitions that the general public cannot conceive of how the demolitions were effected.  Accordingly the environment is ripened for rejection by any misinformation that can be used to marginalize 9-11 facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fizz (Oct 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hi Eliana,Octobolt and Terral hit the nail right on the head,government disinformation agents have penetrated this site,Fizz,Divecon, and Candycorn are three well known ones that troll these boards like Octobolt talked about.



and your proof?

oh yeah. thats right. you have none. you just make retarded statements with nothing to back it up. no facts at all. just idiotic statements.

and then someone points out your a fucking idiot making retarded statements without backing anything up with facts they get added to your list of "disinfo agents".

here's some news for you, asshole. i'm retired. i dont work for ANYONE never mind the government. i dont even currently live in america. have the board admins check my IP address if you dont believe me.......

but then again.... that would involve checking FACTS. something you are extremely allergic to.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 31, 2010)

perhaps the simplest and most elegant psyops campaign is simply to construct and disseminate embellished truths- that is, accounts of your misdeeds that are made out to be more convoluted and brilliant than is actually the case. Once you seed the conspiracy theorists' own ranks with these stories, they will themselves embellish them further and make them more incredible. This, plus their association with persons and groups already considered to be of dubious sanity and reliability, causes their evidence  not to be viewed with suspicion, but dismissed out of hand and not dismissed at all.

Then you factor in that most people don't wish to believe such things and will also prefer the simplest explanation...

In short, the perfect 'disinformation'-type PsyOps campaign... sounds much like a post by Eots

As Minister of Agitprop, I admire the beauty of it all...


----------



## editec (Oct 31, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...


 
The trick is figuring out whether the player is a disinformation technologist or a rabid believer, or just a troll.

Wisdom comes when you finally figure out that it doesn't really matter what motivates them and just start ignoring them.


----------



## Toro (Oct 31, 2010)

Christophera said:


> There are some debilitating pieces of misinformation that the truth movement cannot seem to identify as such and remove from the information they are using.
> 
> This author of this thread has considerable technical background and consults regularly with scientists relating to aspects of 9-11.  The author, and scientists can show and know from that evidence that both towers were brought down with demolitions.  However, due to the advanced application and secrecy, the events of Towers 1 & 2 were such sophisticated demolitions that the general public cannot conceive of how the demolitions were effected.  Accordingly the environment is ripened for rejection by any misinformation that can be used to marginalize 9-11 facts.
> 
> ...



How very sad.


----------



## Toro (Oct 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hi Eliana,Octobolt and Terral hit the nail right on the head,government disinformation agents have penetrated this site,Fizz,Divecon, and Candycorn are three well known ones that troll these boards like Octobolt talked about.



rofl

Eliana

I hope you spend your time working towards uncovering "the truth" to prosecute the 9/11 murderers - Bush, Cheney, Halliburton, the Fed, the Bilderbergs - rather than worrying about little things like "your children."


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Eliana said:
> ...



The twoofers continue to change their story...over and over and over and over.  It never stops.  Meanwhile, the Commission Report continues to be bulletproof on all of the major points of the story and has never, ever, changed.  

I do love it when rimjob does my "work" for me by showing he's brain damaged; I tire of pointing out the obvious.


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



 Agent cuntycorns


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Eliana,Octobolt and Terral hit the nail right on the head,government disinformation agents have penetrated this site,Fizz,Divecon, and Candycorn are three well known ones that troll these boards like Octobolt talked about.
> ...



so what kind of pension does one get as a retired loser ? are losers unionized  ?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...



This little article only exists to make you conspiracy retards feel better about the fact that everyone on planet earth thinks youre fucking stupid. You try to make yourselves feel better by pretending your soooo important that theres "disinformation agents" out there trying to stop you, but in reality we are just normal people that are calling you out on your absurd twisted bullshit world veiws.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 31, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



If you ever get a job, you unemployed loser, you can let us all know.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Ok, that's funny.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Ok, that's funny too.


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> ...



there is no question government pyops monitors and participates on blogs and nessageboards


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



No question?
Maybe in your mind, yet I submit that since someone is arguing with you about it, there must be some question about that "fact".


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


yes, and we just wait to dispatch those special helicopters 
just remember, the ones we dispatch make no noise


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

Omega 3, Bravo 6, Revcon 75;;;;;;;;;;standby;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls ?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls ?



Your just jealous because my disinformation service paycheck is bigger than yours......so is divcon's and so is fizz's


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls ?


if the government is paying someone, i sure as hell hope they arent bothering with fucktards like you


----------



## candycorn (Nov 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls ?
> ...


_
My favorite is when our fellow agents get banned from the boards we're supposedly paying them to post our disinformation on.....

I think it would just be a lot easier to buy off the owner of this message board and they could ban all of the twoofers or shut down the forum and delete posts.  But for some reason, the gub-a-ment pays me to do this. _

Really, is there a less-lame claim than the one about paid dis-information agents?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I think it is more likely that some political group is paying normal people to pretend they are twoofers.......


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


naw, but thats funny


----------



## candycorn (Nov 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls ?
> ...





slackjawed said:


> Omega 3, Bravo 6, Revcon 75;;;;;;;;;;standby;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;



The crow flies at midnight.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


on a crooked path under a pale blue moon


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It's the same story the crow told me.............


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



but you are somewhat delusional and illogical


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



these are all your delusions I am speaking of the reality of government psyops programs


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, when eots starts to claim he is "speaking of reality", we are over the edge.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


no, see, that is YOUR delusions

if you REALLY think the government is paying me to make you look like the fucking idiot you(and your fellow troofer morons) are, then you seriously have issues you need to seek out help for
namely paranoid delusions


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyaMu24wtP0[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyaMu24wtP0


sorry, not gonna bother watching your stupid youtube videos with the scary background music, most of which are Alex Jones bullshit


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

These days, it seems conspiracy nuts are everywhere.

You know they're stupid. You know they're paranoid. But you can't specifically debunk them, right? You haven't learned enough about their claims to debunk them? So, they say you're oblivious. They say you're a sheep.

Well, I have come across some excellent videos debunking conspiracy retard Alex Jones.

Whenever conspiracy people come to you, show them these videos:

26 Alex Jones Lies - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMLwyUhRj[/ame] 1s

Alex Jones Censorship Exposed - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV55ttSca[/ame] zE

31 Jones and Icke Lies - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_z1DSD5x[/ame] mg

Alex Jones' Lies - All 17 of Them! - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAVBhmtU4[/ame] Tk

Money grabbing assholes - Alex Jones and David Icke - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnz7sZGES[/ame] KM

Alex Jones Predicts Staged Terror Attack in October-November 2010 - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHggwnUOH[/ame] jA


----------



## Toro (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's how to spot a disinformation agent!

*Disinformation agents here!*


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

Toro said:


> Here's how to spot a disinformation agent!
> 
> *Disinformation agents here!*


you forgot one


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> These days, it seems conspiracy nuts are everywhere.
> 
> You know they're stupid. You know they're paranoid. But you can't specifically debunk them, right? You haven't learned enough about their claims to debunk them? So, they say you're oblivious. They say you're a sheep.
> 
> ...



somehow you manged to screw up the incredible easy posting of a youtube vid


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I never said you..that would be stupid to pay you...you are more of a liability than an assets..I am just stating such individuals exist


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 1, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > These days, it seems conspiracy nuts are everywhere.
> ...



intentional, I am convinced that usmb isn't ready for the info contained in the youtubes......


----------



## Fizz (Nov 2, 2010)

eots said:


> what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the *fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls *?



fact?

what fact?

your retarded opinion does not equate to a fact. when are you going to learn that? 

if our government is wasting money on fucking idiots like you and your retarded posts i would be the first person to yell and scream about it. 

but i'm fairly confident you fucking retards arent important enough for that.


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what do your silly helicopter imaginings have to do with the *fact of politically and government funded messageboard trolls *?
> ...



it is not about the individual and their importance ,it is about shaping and directing public opinion as a whole and it takes place in all forms of media


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071nO9V22jA[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Nov 2, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the public as a whole doesnt give a fuck about your silly 9/11 conspiracy theories. there is no need to shape public opinion by paying people to post replies to the ridiculous claims by twoofers that have absolutely no facts for their silly fairy tales. 

"shaping public opinion" doesnt change FACTS. you have none. go get some and then you can worry about shaping public opinion.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2010)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071nO9V22jA


and just what is in this video that would make it important for me to waste 8 minutes of my time?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 5, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You post videos on chemtrails. That makes you an idiot.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



you use strawmen and misrepresent people that makes you a an idiot


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IBZKCgobqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8nRikmPMM4&feature=fvst[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fwo_TLz3cg[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

In the argument as to whether posting youtubes of chemtrails demonstrates one's idiocy, or, that posting strawmen and misrepresenting people demonstrates one's idiocy, posting the above three youtubes further proves the validity of the latter.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


"A an idiot" WTF does that mean?

You post links on chemtrails  and act like someone is suppose to believe that crap.

All I am saying is that you're an idiot. Prove to us that you're not or shut the hell up.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 7, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



If he doesn't "shut the hell up', he will simply further prove his idiocy in future posts.


That's how ideots rolls........


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



I posted one video on admitted government spray programs are you denying there are such programs for weather control , incests extra and that the government has not been very forth coming on the safety of whats is being dispensed ? if so then it should be debated in a appropriate thread as it is an entirely different subject...but being you are an idiot this concept may be too much for you


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


And since you have PROVEN that you are a paranoid individual what do YOU think they are spraying?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



See? I told you so!  And it's complete with a freudian slip....got a sister eots?


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



ya a typo is all you can respond to otherwise ..you have nothing of relevance to say


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Most mental health professionals would say it wasn't really a typo......


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


People like you make a lot of typos. It tells a lot about your mental stability.


----------



## Tony Skanda (Nov 7, 2010)

These conspiracy theorists have too much time on their hands, and too much to worry about.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

Tony Skanda said:


> These conspiracy theorists have too much time on their hands, and too much to worry about.



really?.. and your opinion is based on what exactly ?


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I don't believe I make a significant amount of typos ,furthermore I would say your belief that grammar or typing skill has any correlation with mental stability is in fact delusional


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


And that is a typical response from a delusional individual. Thanks for playing.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



ya walk on home..boy


----------



## Fizz (Nov 9, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



*No Family Attacks! Taboo!*


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



fuck you ...you piece of shit...you crossed a a personal line now....boy


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony Skanda said:


> These conspiracy theorists have too much time on their hands, and too much to worry about.



that would be yourself you are talking about since the people who accept the offical fairy tales of the governments ARE conspiracy theorists since the governments version IS  a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony Skanda said:


> These conspiracy theorists have too much time on their hands, and too much to worry about.



No way!  They are worried about the really important things, like proving Bush and Cheney are the murderers behind 9/11, not little things like "your children!"


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> Tony Skanda said:
> 
> 
> > These conspiracy theorists have too much time on their hands, and too much to worry about.
> ...



my children are here with me  what are you rambling about weirdo


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2010)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Skanda said:
> ...



It doesn't concern you.  Go away.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



you're  in my house chump


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2010)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You could at least offer me a beer.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 10, 2010)

eots said:


> fuck you ...you piece of shit...you crossed a a personal line now....boy



wait....

i think i'm about to get scared.....

nope. sorry. it was just a fart.


----------



## eots (Nov 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > fuck you ...you piece of shit...you crossed a a personal line now....boy
> ...



next comes loss of bowl control....it often happens with old poofters like you


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


bowl control?
did you spill your soup?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 10, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Thanks for proving that you don't know the difference between "bowl" and "bowel".


----------



## Fizz (Nov 11, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



he really is a retard. loss of "bowl control" comes after farting? is that from his personal experience? i'll have to let my 3 year old nephew know he has an entire life of not being able to control bowls to look forward to after he lets the next one rip. (too many words in a row for idEOTS to comprehend again?)

i hope he tries to scare me again. that was good for a nice laugh!!


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



scare you ?  I did not try to scare you..well not unless getting censored or  banned.. _scares you_..to actually scare you  would require there to be a little less distance between us...then it would be easy


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 19, 2010)

sealybobo said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> ...



"Very True"

Of course the Zionist bankers are at war with the American people as well as the Government, and the cover-up mind-control wing of the war on America is also Zionist.

American media is not only plagued by an infestation of peon level (message board kooks) disinformation operatives, just check the top levels of the "lying" "Anti-American" Zionist.

Zionist dominance of U.S. Mass Media
1.Robert Iger &#8211; President and chief executive officer of The Walt Disney Company (Second largest media conglomerate today) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

2.Leslie Moonves &#8211; President and Chief Executive Officer of CBS Corporation &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

3.Jeff Zucker &#8211; President and CEO of NBC Universal, former Producer of Today Show, former President of NBC Entertainment, former President of NBC Entertainment&#8217;s News & Cable Group, President of NBC Television Group, Chief Executive Officer of NBC &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

4. David Westin &#8211; President of ABC News &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

5.Sumner Redstone &#8211; CEO of Viacom &#8220;World&#8217;s biggest media giant&#8221; (Economist, 11/23/2), owns Viacom cable, CBS and MTVs all over the world, Blockbuster video rentals and Black Entertainment TV &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

6. Rupert Murdoch &#8211; Owner Fox TV, New York Post, London Times, News of the World &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

7.Mel Karmazin &#8211; President and CEO of CBS and CEO of Sirius XM Radio &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

8.Jeff Fager &#8211; Exec. Director, 60 Minutes II. CBS &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

9.David Poltrack &#8211; Executive Vice-President, Research and Planning, CBS &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

10.Lloyd Braun &#8211; A Television and Internet media executive who currently runs the entertainment firm BermanBraun, former Chairman of the ABC Entertainment &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

11.Barry Meyer &#8211; Chairman and CEO of Warner Brothers &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

12.Brad Alan Grey &#8211; CEO of Paramount Pictures &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

13.Harvey Weinstein &#8211; CEO of Miramax Films &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

14.Tom Friedman &#8211; Syndicated Columnist for the NYT &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

15.Charles Krauthammer &#8211; Syndicated columnist for the Washington Post. Honored by Honest Reporting.com, website monitoring &#8220;anti-Israel media.&#8221; &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

16.Richard Cohen &#8211; Syndicated Columnist for the Washington Post &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

17.Jeff Jacoby &#8211; Syndicated Columnist for the Boston Globe &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

18.Norman J. Ornstein &#8211; American Enterprise Inst., regular Columnist for USA Today, News Analyst for CBS, and Co-Chair with Leslie Moonves of the Advisory Committee on Public Interest Obligation of Digital TV Producers &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

19.Steven Emerson &#8211; Every media outlet&#8217;s first choice as an expert on domestic terrorism, former staff member of the U.S. Senate Foreign Relations Committee &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

20.David Schneiderman &#8211; Owner of the Village Voice and the New Times network of &#8220;alternative weeklies.&#8221; &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

21.Dennis Leibowitz &#8211; Head of Act II Partners, a media hedge fund &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

22.Barry Diller &#8211; Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of IAC/InterActiveCorp and the media executive responsible for the creation of Fox Broadcasting Company and USA Broadcasting, former owner of Universal Entertainment &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

23.Richard Leibner &#8211; Runs the N.S. Bienstock talent agency, which represents 600 News personalities such as Dan Rather, Dianne Sawyer and Bill O&#8217;Reilly &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

24.Mark Golin &#8211; VP and Creative Director, AOL &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

25.Sandy Grushow &#8211; Chair of Fox Entertainment &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

26.Jeffrey Katzenberg &#8211; CEO of DreamWorks Animation and film producer &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

27.David Geffen &#8211; Co-owner of Dreamworks, Record Executive, Film Producer, Theatrical Producer &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

28.Jordan Levin- President of Warner Bros. Entertainment &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

29.Max Mutchnick &#8211; Co-executive producer of NBC&#8217;s &#8220;Good Morning Miami&#8221;, Television producer &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

30.David Kohan &#8211; Co-executive producer of NBC&#8217;s &#8220;Good Morning Miami&#8221; &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

31.Howard Stringer &#8211; Former journalist, producer and senior executive at CBS, now Chairman, President and CEO of the Sony Corporation &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

32.Amy Pascal &#8211; Co-Chairman of Sony Pictures Entertainment, Inc. (SPE) and Chairman of SPE&#8217;s Columbia TriStar Motion Picture Group &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

33.Robert Sillerman &#8211; Founder of Clear Channel Communications (a wealthy American businessman who made his fortune through building and selling companies in the media industry) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

34.Brian Graden &#8211; President of MTV, VH1, CMT, and the new LGBT channel &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

35.Ivan Seidenberg &#8211; Chairman and CEO of Verizon Communications &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

36.Bob Weinstein &#8211; Film and theatre producer, the founder and head of Dimension Films, former co-chairman of Miramax Films, and current head, with his brother Harvey Weinstein, of The Weinstein Company &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

37.Wolf Isaac Blitzer &#8211; Journalist who has been a CNN reporter, currently the host of the newscast &#8217;The Situation Room&#8217; and was the host of CNN&#8217;s &#8216;Late Edition&#8217; &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

38.Larry King &#8211; Premier broadcast interviewer, host of Larry King Live &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

39.Ted Koppel &#8211; Broadcast Journalist, best known as the anchor for ABC&#8217;s Nightline &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

40.Andrea Koppel &#8211; CNN Reporter &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

41.Paula Zahn &#8211; Newscaster, former news anchor on ABC News, CBS News, Fox News and CNN &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

42.Reese Schonfeld -Television journalist, co-founder of CNN &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

43.Mike Wallace &#8211; Journalist, former game show and media personality, former Host of CBS&#8217; 60 Minutes &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

44.Gerald &#8220;Jerry&#8221; Levin &#8211; Mass-media businessman, CEO of Home Box Office &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

45.Barbara Walters &#8211; Broadcast Journalist and Author, who has hosted morning television shows (Today and The View), the television newsmagazine (20/20), and co-anchor of the ABC Evening News and correspondent on ABC World News (then ABC Evening News), was a popular TV morning news anchor for over 10 years on NBC&#8217;s Today &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

46.Michael Ledeen &#8211; Editor of National Review, Specialist on U.S. foreign policy &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

47.Bruce Nussbaum &#8211; &#8220;Editorial page&#8221; editor, Business Week &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

48.Donald Graham &#8211; Chair and CEO of Newsweek and Washington Post &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

49.Howard Fineman &#8211; Newsweek&#8217;s Chief Political Correspondent &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

50.William Kristol &#8211; Editor, Weekly Standard, Exec. Director of Project for a New American Century (PNAC) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

51.Ron Rosenthal &#8211; Managing Editor of San Francisco Chronicle &#8211; Religion: Judaism

52.Phil Bronstein &#8211; Executive Editor of San Francisco Chronicle &#8211; Religion: Judaism

53.Ronn Owens &#8211; Top-rated talk radio host on KGO in San Francisco (ABC-Capitol Cities, San Francisco) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

54.John Rothman &#8211; Talk Show Host, KGO (ABC-Capitol Cities, San Francisco) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

55.Bill Maher &#8211; Stand-up comedian, television host, social critic, political commentator, and author &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

56.Michael Savage &#8211; Radio host, author, and conservative political commentator, host of The Savage Nation, a nationally-syndicated talk show that airs throughout the United States on Talk Radio Network. The Savage Nation has a very large audience, ranging from 8 to 10 million listeners on 350 stations across United States, making his show the third largest radio talk show in the country &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

57.Michael Medved &#8211; Author, Conservative Political Commentator, Film Critic, Talk Show Host syndicated on 124 AM stations (eighth-most-listened-to talk show in the U.S.) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

58.Dennis Prager &#8211; Syndicated Radio Talk Show Host, Columnist, Author, and Public Speaker (has Israeli flag on his home page) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

59.Ben Wattenberg &#8211; Moderator of PBS Think Tank, Commentator and Writer &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

60.Andy Lack &#8211; Former president and COO of NBC, and NBC News president, CEO of Bloomberg&#8217;s multimedia group, which focuses on expanding television, interactive and radio operations for the Company. Most recently was Chairman of Sony BMG Music Entertainment, and before that was CEO of the company &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

61.Daniel Menaker &#8211; Executive Director of Harper Collins &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

62.David Reznikd &#8211; Editor, The New Yorker &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

63.Nicholas Lehmann &#8211; Managing editor of the Washington Monthly, associate editor and executive editor of the Texas Monthly, a national staff reporter for The Washington Post, a national correspondent for The Atlantic Monthly, writer for The New Yorker, President of The Harvard Crimson &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

64.Hendrik Hertzberg &#8211; The principal political commentator for The New Yorker, editor of The New Republic, editor Talk of the Town, and is the author of ¡Obámanos! The Rise of a New Political Era and Politics: Observations & Arguments. On January 22, 2009, Forbes named Hertzberg one of the &#8220;25 Most Influential Liberals in the U.S. Media&#8221;, placing him at number seventeen &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

65.Samuel Irving Newhouse, Jr. and Donald Newhouse own Newhouse Publications, includes 26 newspapers in 22 cities; the Conde Nast magazine group, includes The New Yorker; Parade, the Sunday newspaper supplement; American City Business Journals, business newspapers published in more than 30 major cities in America; and interests in cable television programming and cable systems serving 1 million homes &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

66.Donald Newhouse &#8211; Chairman of the board of directors, Associated Press &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

67.Peter R. Kann &#8211; CEO of Wall Street Journal, Barron&#8217;s, CEO and Chairman of the board of Dow Jones & Company &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

68.Ralph J. Roberts & Brian L. Roberts &#8211; Owners of Comcast-ATT Cable TV &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

69.Lawrence Kirshbaum &#8211; CEO of AOL-Time Warner Book Group &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

70.Michael Bloomberg &#8211; Founder of Bloomberg News service &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

71.Howard Stern &#8211; Radio personality &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

72.Ethan Bronner &#8211; Jerusalem bureau chief of The New York Times. He is the editor responsible for all the news coming out of Israel-Palestine. It is his job to decide what gets reported and what doesn&#8217;t; what goes in a story and what gets cut. To a considerable degree, he determines what readers of arguably the Nation&#8217;s most influential newspaper learn about Israel and its adversaries, and, especially, what they don&#8217;t. His son is in the Israeli army &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

73.Marty Peretz &#8211; Owner and publisher of the New Republic &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

A strong supporter of Israel, in opposing the appointment of Charles W. Freeman, Jr. as chief of the National Intelligence Council, Peretz wrote:

But Freeman&#8217;s real offense (and the president&#8217;s if he were to appoint him) is that he has questioned the loyalty and patriotism of not only Zionists and other friends of Israel, the great swath of American Jews and their Christian countrymen, who believed that the protection of Zion is at the core of our religious and secular history, from the Pilgrim fathers through Harry Truman and John F. Kennedy. And how has he offended this tradition? By publishing and peddling the unabridged John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt book, The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy, with panegyric and hysteria.

74.Arthur Ochs Sulzberger, Jr., publisher of the NY Times, the Boston Globe and other publications &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

75.Mortimer Zuckerman &#8211; Owner of NY Daily News, US News & World Report and was Chairman of the Conference of Presidents of Major Jewish American Organizations, one of the largest pro-Israel lobbying groups) &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

76.Jeff Cohen &#8211; Executive Director of Fairness and Accuracy in Media (FAIR), director of the Park Center for Independent Media &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

77.Joe Roth &#8211; Film executive, producer and film director, former chairman of 20th Century Fox, Caravan Pictures, and Walt Disney Studios (includes Touchstone Pictures, Hollywood Pictures, and Caravan Pictures) before founding Revolution Studios &#8211; Religion: Judaism.

*Watching TV can be hazardous to your health. 

The Federal Reserve - Zionist Jewish Private Bankers


----------



## daveman (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Octoldit (Nov 19, 2010)

What a Zionist Kook!


----------



## daveman (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> What a Zionist Kook!



Oh, yeah, that's right...everyone who doesn't want to see every last Jew in an oven is a "Zionist".


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Kook....The diversion no longer works.

"Stalin" the Jew caused all the problems (financed and created by FED).

If the Zionist Fed was stopped from bringing communism to Russia. Hitler would have had no reason to raise to power.

It's the Zionist, not Germany that has always been the threat.

Just look at those attempting bring about a communist world order.....It's not Germany.

Again the Zionist international FED faking bankers are to true threat/terrorist (9-11).

We now notice how the Zionist media excludes their main operatives Stalin, Lenin, etc, etc, from any media exposure.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Jeez ... YOU'RE still alive?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Are you threatening me.......Punk?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> 6. Rupert Murdoch  Owner Fox TV, New York Post, London Times, News of the World  Religion: *Judaism*.


proof?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

I was told I that i was the poster boy for this thread.

Octoldit's Avatar 	
Octoldit Octoldit is offline
Registered User
Member #11875

Join Date: Sep 2008
Posts: 305
Thanks: 0
Thanked 20 Times in 18 Posts
Rep Power: 0
Octoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goatsOctoldit sucks off goats
Loser.
Here we have another poster-child for "How to spot an Disinformation agent".

They're slithering out of the woodwork....all their wicked tactics are the same, and well known."






Where is my poster?


----------



## Toro (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez ... YOU'RE still alive?
> ...



No.

FFS no wonder you are unable to process information normally.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


maybe the paranoid pathetic moron actually thought that was another of his imagined threats
LOL


----------



## daveman (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Hey Kook....The diversion no longer works.
> 
> "Stalin" the Jew caused all the problems (financed and created by FED).
> 
> ...


In case no one's ever told you, The Jew didn't fuck up your life.

YOU did.  

Moron.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 19, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Are you threatening me.......Punk?



no, we are just amazed that your defective brain has enough processing power to successfully expand and contract your lungs on a regular basis.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kook....The diversion no longer works.
> ...



Who told you your life wasn't fuc*ed up?

Clueless turd.

When it's all said and done...You reprobates will finally understand all the details of how tremendously fuc*ed up your pathetic existence will be.

Oh yes...you think it's all fun and games.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


seek out professional help your your paranoid delusions


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> I was told I that i was the poster boy for this thread.
> 
> Octoldit's Avatar
> Octoldit Octoldit is offline
> ...



You are Satanic trash...these words are true forever.


----------



## fyrenza (Nov 20, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Jeez ... YOU'RE still alive?



Dear asks me that,

ALL THE TIME :

You're still HERE???


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Get some new material....redundant creep.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


truth is still truth, paranoid delusional


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



there goes divecon projecting his mental illness on to others again


----------



## fyrenza (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you a "paranoid delusional" person if folks are truly trying to fuck with your head?

Labels.  

They just don't work, unless they tell you the PRICE of what you're buying 






(into).


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 20, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


and here come Id-Eots denying his delusions


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kook....The diversion no longer works.
> ...



Tell that bull sh*t to the people of Iraq.

Tell it to the families in the middle east.

To the families of the American solders fighting in Iraq.

Tell it to the people of afghanistan.

Tell it to the people of Russia during and after the Zionist Bolshevik revolution.

Tell it to the ukrainian farmers staved to death by Stalin the Jew.

To the families of all the 9-11 victims, and those suffering from the asbestos filled air that came as a result the Zionist financed implosion of the twin towers and building 7.

Tell it to the people of Argentina.

Tell to all the families robbed by the Zionist IRS and has deceived Americans into thinking a law exist which states you have to pay income taxes.

To all the Americans that lost their homes due to Zionist premeditated schemes.

Tell it those on the U.S.S. liberty and their families.

Tell it to the people of Haiti whose abundant donations are now stolen by the Zionist bankers.

Tell it to all of south America...to those that understand about the mossad lead C.I.A. and corporate exploitation.

Tell it to anybody that understands inflation was never suppose to be part of the American economy.

Tell it to all parents whose children are corrupted by television...springer etc.

Tell it to the Christians of the Former soviet union.

Everywhere and I mean everywhere these people go...the standard of living falls. they steal whole governments.

Tell it to all the peoples in third world coutries who's lives are governments are exploited by the IMF, and world bank.

Even America is being stolen right under our noses. These are the only people being expelled  over many  centuries, and they keep doing the same types of things, mainly usury, and poisoning peoples water.

No it's not peoples undermining their own lives it's the wicked greedy Jew, and history proves it!

Just as all roads lead to rome. All major problems of peoples worldwide leads straight to the jews.

Jew/Edomite Explusions

012 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Mainz

1096 --------------------------- Crusades: 12,000 Jews killed in Germany.

1121 --------------------------- &#8220;Unconverted&#8221; Jews expelled from Belgium.

1181 --------------------------- Jews expelled from France by King Philip

1182 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - France

1182 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Germany

1189 --------------------------- British Crown lays claim to Jewish possessions

1290 --------------------------- All but 16,000 Jews expelled from England

1298 --------------------------- 140 European Jewish communities destroyed.

1276 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Upper Bavaria

1290 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - England

1306 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - France

1322 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - France (again)

1348 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Switzerland

1349 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hielbronn (Germany)

1349 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Saxony

1349 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hungary

1360 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hungary

1370 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Belgium

1380 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Slovakia

1388 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Strasbourg

1394 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Germany

1394 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - France

1420 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Lyons

1421 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Austria

1424 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Fribourg

1424 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Zurich

1424 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Cologne

1432 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Savoy

1438 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Mainz

1439 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Augsburg

1442 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Netherlands

1444 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Netherlands

1446 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Bavaria

1453 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - France

1453 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Breslau

1454 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Wurzburg

1462 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Mainz

1483 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Mainz

1484 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Warsaw

1485 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Vincenza (Italy)

1492 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Spain

1492 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Italy

1495 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Lithuania

1496 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Naples

1496 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Portugal

1498 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Nuremberg

1498 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Navarre

1510 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Brandenberg

1510 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Prussia

1514 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Strasbourg

1515 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Genoa

1519 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Regensburg

1533 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Naples

1541 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Naples

1542 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Prague & Bohemia

1550 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Genoa

1551 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Bavaria

1555 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Pesaro

1557 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Prague

1559 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Austria

1561 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Prague

1567 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Wurzburg

1569 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Papal States

1571 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Brandenburg

1582 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Netherlands

1582 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hungary

1593 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Brandenburg, Austria

1597 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Cremona, Pavia & Lodi

1614 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Frankfort

1615 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Worms

1619 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Kiev

1648 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Ukraine

1648 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Poland

1649 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hamburg

1654 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Little Russia (Beylorus)

1656 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Lithuania

1669 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Oran (North Africa)

1669 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Vienna

1670 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Vienna

1712 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Sandomir

1727 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Russia

1738 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Wurtemburg

1740 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Little Russia (Beylorus)

1744 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Prague, Bohemia

1744 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Slovakia

1744 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Livonia

1745 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Moravia

1753 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Kovad (Lithuania)

1761 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Bordeaux

1772 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Deported to the Pale of Settlement (Poland/Russia)

1775 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Warsaw

1789 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Alcace

1804 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Villages in Russia

1808 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Villages & Countrysides (Russia)

1815 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Lubeck & Bremen

1815 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Franconia, Swabia & Bavaria

1820 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Bremen

1843 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Russian Border Austria & Prussia

1862 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Area in the U.S. under Grant's Jurisdiction

1866 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Galatz, Romania

1880s - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Russia

1891 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Moscow

1919 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Bavaria (foreign born Jews)

1938-45 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Nazi Controlled Areas

1948 -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Arab Countries


----------



## fyrenza (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, WOW!

I'm up to TWENTY on my Iggy list,

as of ^THIS^!

NEXT Milestone?  THIRTY-NINE!


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Look who's talking...everyone already knows divecon is a certified kook. 

The dude still puts his shoes on backwards.

Someone needs to invent message board pest control.

The guy is a underwater turd.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL look who's talking
dipshit
LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



*The Chinese would like their wall back.*


----------



## editec (Nov 20, 2010)

KILL YOUR TVs.​ 
The information you will lose by KILLING YOUR TV will not exceed the amount of pernicious disinformation you will be avoiding.

And it is not JUST the talking heads, the dubious news reports, or the programming, all of which is some kind of propaganda,

It's the commercials that are also distorting your world POVs.


Read a book, take a walk, talk to your neighbors, instead.​


----------



## daveman (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > In case no one's ever told you, The Jew didn't fuck up your life.
> ...


What makes you think you're qualified to determine the quality of my life?  

Oh, yeah...your delusion tells you so.

Carry on, asshat.


----------



## daveman (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Tell that bull sh*t to the people of Iraq.
> 
> Tell it to the families in the middle east.
> 
> ...



And all you've done is prove that, despite the world's best efforts, the Jews will not be exterminated.

Suck on that fact, nutcase.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Tell everyone what makes your pathetic existence any better than some stray dog.

It has no purpose, no intergrity, no education, no virtue, poor mental health, terrible body odor, and you're reprobate....Too ignorant to see the big picture. Maybe you should just go somewhere and hide, no one will miss your trifiling as*.

Anti-American creep.


----------



## daveman (Nov 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Tell everyone what makes your pathetic existence any better than some stray dog.


I'm not some retard blaming the Jews for my fucked-up life.  


Octoldit said:


> It has no purpose, no intergrity, no education, no virtue, poor mental health, terrible body odor, and you're reprobate....Too ignorant to see the big picture. Maybe you should just go somewhere and hide, no one will miss your trifiling as*.
> 
> Anti-American creep.


TRANSLATION:


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 26, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that bull sh*t to the people of Iraq.
> ...



Stupid Bastard what it proves is that "Truth and Justice" will always prevail.

Keep dreaming......Reprobate Idiot.

And take your stupid photo messages and have someone shove em for you.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 26, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


If justice "always" prevails then why are the Jews still "fucking" the rest of the world?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 26, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



First of all they are not the biblical Jews, and secondly Esau has a covenant with Satan, and right before Satan's time is up extreme justice will be bestowed upon these fake Jews.


----------



## Toro (Nov 26, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> If justice "always" prevails then why are the Jews still "fucking" the rest of the world?



It was the Jews' fault that they got gassed by the deeply mis-understood Nazis...


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > If justice "always" prevails then why are the Jews still "fucking" the rest of the world?
> ...



Talk about Stalin the Jew, and how the Jewish FED planned and financed the Communist Soviet Union.

They alway instigate and finance the wars and conflict, and try to use media brainwash apparatus to blame others.

Germany was responding communism and it's still the threat, now not only for Europe, but a threat to the entire world.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Shove your fairy tale religious crap up your ass. NOW I see why you post stupid shit. Fucking moron.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 27, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Shove your fairy tale religious crap up your ass. NOW I see why you post stupid shit. Fucking moron.



my boogieman that lives in the sky is better than your boogieman that lives in the sky.

anyone that hates people because of their religion is a complete idiot....

..except those that hate the muslims since they are all a bunch of stinky ass towel heads.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



If all that has been foretold does not happen...Water is not wet...the world is not round...and the sun is not hot.

In that day you, and those like you will understand.....Bitc*.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Religion has not helped you one bit. You're a fucking idiot. And from what I've seen of organized religion you being an idiot should NOT be a surprise. Fucking robot.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


please, don't blame religion for him being an idiot
correlation does not equal causation


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 29, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Reprobate piece of edomite trash it's clear that you are clueless about the vast difference between scriptural prophecy, and religion.

and it wouldn't do you a damn bit of good if you did understand the difference.

You are truly pathetic.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 30, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Religion and your so called prophecy have killed more people than any other reason. Interpret what you want. It's all made up by MAN.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

JBeukema said:


>


Thanks for the post, robot. How do you people live day to day thinking that these "rich people" are out to "take over your mind" or even KILL YOU?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


your sarcasm meter is defective


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Damn Duracells are defective!!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


must be a conspiracy
LOL


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Let me send an email to Bush and I'll be back in a few.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Wait a minute. Is Bush in charge of Duracells this week? I thought it was Rumsfeld this week, Ashcroft next week, and THEN Bush.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


SHIT!!!! First the Duracells and THEN my calendar??????? This is a BAD week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


i guess Cheney is the week after Bush

or is he too busy with the hurricane machine to do that job


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Cheney is tied up all month trying to increase production at the re-bar rolling, coating and secure storage plant.

Palin has the week after Bush, and Quayle finishes out the year.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


My bad!! I TOTALLY forgot!!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


ah the infamous C-4 coated 3" no 6" no 3" DoD rebar thats used in the construction with equally infamous invisicrete


----------



## daveman (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Don't forget the nano-thermite core.  Can't bring down skyscrapers without it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Condi's heading that project, and if my sources are correct, is about to report a major break-through.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


thats in another delusional troofer theory
lol


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 1, 2010)

See....It's not at all difficult to understand who these disinformation agents are.

At all levels from the main stream media to these brain dead patsies they always attempt divert attention away from "truth".

Notice the type of trash they post....Yes they are part of the cover-up apparatus trying divert attention away from the fact that the Zionist are the true terrorist and are involved in treason at all levels.

It's the Zionist that has looted America of it's wealth, industry, morality, and many other aspects of what made this nation great.

You people own the blame for it's downfall...Forever.

Suddenly the goy will understand all that you people have done.

Oh...but you people are too clever to ever pay for your abundant crimes. 

Keep dreaming.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah, you troofer morons are the disinfo agents


----------



## daveman (Dec 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Sorry.  I can't tell one flavor of crazy from another.


----------



## daveman (Dec 2, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> See....It's not at all difficult to understand who these disinformation agents are.
> 
> At all levels from the main stream media to these brain dead patsies they always attempt divert attention away from "truth".
> 
> ...



Yawn.  Another internet warrior who thinks "raising awareness" is the same as actually _doing_ something.  

You lack the courage of your convictions, boy.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 2, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> See....It's not at all difficult to understand who these disinformation agents are.
> 
> At all levels from the main stream media to these brain dead patsies they always attempt divert attention away from "truth".
> 
> ...



As long as you keep screaming "it's the jooooooz, it's the jooooooz!", you will remain an intelectually defective, depressed and impotent.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 2, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> See....It's not at all difficult to understand who these disinformation agents are.
> 
> At all levels from the main stream media to these brain dead patsies they always attempt divert attention away from "truth".
> 
> ...


*SIEG HEIL, BITCH!!*


----------



## eots (Dec 2, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > See....It's not at all difficult to understand who these disinformation agents are.
> ...



Israel Spies in and on the U.S A and it would be intellectuality defective to discount them from having prior knowledge and involvement in the events of 9/11


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 2, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



et tu ideots? 
I repeat: As long as you keep screaming "it's the jooooooz, it's the jooooooz!", you will remain an intellectually defective, depressed and impotent.


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



seems you are the only one" screaming " that


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 3, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, look at bareholly and o-dolt's posts. that is what they are screaming.

It is a long ways from what I have seen you post. I understand what your saying, and it isn't even close to what o-dolt and his sidekick bareholly spew ........


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

One can be fairly certain that the purpose of the Israeli Anti-American operatives on message boards and throughout the entire information and entertainment media is undermine this nation and the American people.

Being true to communism not to American freedom the Israeli's attempt to control the thinking of the masses of people on all levels divert attention away from useful information geared toward freedom and the preservation of American sovereignty.

The trash talk posts of all the Israeli spies here on this very message board reveal the Isreali's underlying purpose here in America. They speak for mostly all the dual citizenship politicians, bankers, business people, lobbyist, educators, rabbi's etc. All the Israeli's have the same goal and work toward the same treasoneous ambition. 

The true voice of the Israeli can be witnessed on this message board. 

No you people/communist will not hyjack freedom thought here in America:

Behold the resurrection of the article:

LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent

Information warfare is being waged throughout the cybersphere. Whether they are CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know-it-alls, there has been an ugly battle raging on the Internet for the minds of the public. As any 9/11 truth activist who uses the web regularly can tell you, truth obfuscaters are crawling around message boards like locusts, referring to 9/11 truthers as fringe nutcases, ridiculous, fucking conspiracy theorists and the like, while simultaeously hijacking rational discussions by planting bogus information. And no, jet fuel fires can not melt steel.

Naturally, it is not just information about what really happened on 9/11 that is under attack, the infowar is evident in relation to other topics that governments have a vested interest in lying about, such as chemtrails, mercury in vaccines leading to autism, AIDS/HIV being man-made, man-made global warming and the health effects of fluoride and depleted uranium (DU).

The disinfo artists who work on the Internet, referred to as trolls, use a number of tried and tested means to mislead those who are trying to learn the truth about controversial issues, while attempting to make those disseminating the truth feel reluctant to continue. Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress The Truth -The Rules of Disinformation by H. Micheal Sweeney covers their methods in some detail.

Their dirty work does have some positive spin-offs for those who care about the truth however. For one thing, if they argue incessantly about a particular topic, they are waving a flag and telling you indirectly that this is an issue you should be particularly concerned about. And secondly, when they quarrel about a little-known area, they are often helping those they engage with gain more knowledge. Not because of the misleading information they post, but because arguing with them can lead people to do far more research than they would have done otherwise.

Short YouTube Clip about Disinformation Agents


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 3, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> One can be fairly certain that the purpose of the Israeli Anti-American operatives on message boards and throughout the entire information and entertainment media is undermine this nation and the American people.
> 
> Being true to communism not to American freedom the Israeli's attempt to control the thinking of the masses of people on all levels divert attention away from useful information geared toward freedom and the preservation of American sovereignty.
> 
> ...


And it will be religious insane zealots such as yourself that will bring about the downfall of civilization.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > One can be fairly certain that the purpose of the Israeli Anti-American operatives on message boards and throughout the entire information and entertainment media is undermine this nation and the American people.
> ...



The vast and abundant evidence written in stone points directly at the Zionist who own the blame for 9-11.

The blame for all the world wars, the looting of the American treasury, giving American manufacturing to their communist buddies. 

The I.R.S. with the unlawful income taxs, inflation, marriage failures at more than 50%, the foreclosure of millions of homes, cultural decadance, destruction of famlies, Etc, Etc, Etc.

You also own the blame for the murder of more than 52 million American babies by the abortions you people profit from, but you speak of "religious insane zealots" as if the definition has nothing to do with you Zionist.

The proof and mostly all the evidence points to do you Zionist as being responsible for the "downfall of civilization". 

You people own the blame, and the consequences.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 3, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


You call me a Zionist because I disagree with you? Well, we did clear up a couple of things. You clearly don't know me and you are a fucking idiot, sir.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Oh...so now you want to claim to be just a masonic puppet of the zionist, and you really don't know what's going on ....Right?


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 3, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


No, I find anyone who base their world opinion on religious fairy tales to be simple minded and brainwashed. If the Zionists were really trying to take over the world I would think they would've accomplished it by now. Since they haven't I would think that they are an inept bunch. People like you want to blame every political event or tragic accident as some "Jewish conspiracy". That is the fall back plan by individuals who don't have a complete grasp on their own pathetic lives. Your type always has to have this "boogey man" to blame for all the evil in the world. Much like the stories that your parents read to you as a small child. And here you are, STILL a small child.


----------



## daveman (Dec 3, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> You call me a Zionist because I disagree with you? Well, we did clear up a couple of things. You clearly don't know me and you are a fucking idiot, sir.



According to Octodolt, anyone who doesn't want every single last Jew dead is a Zionist.  

Boy ain't too bright.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



What imbecile reasoning...Ben ladin must be boogey man you're trying to speak of. 

I'm sure in your frail mind the Zionist Larry Silverstein gaining more than 6 billion dollars as result of 9-11 carnage is proper and the Israeli's blameless.

The same Larry Silverstein owning the Sear tower (now willis tower) in Chicago, with Zionist Rahm Emanuel trying to buy the mayoral election could never result in an even worst 9-11 type false-flag terrorist attack....is this right?

You Zionist couldn't care less about another terrorist attack, because you people are the one's doing it, not Iraq, Afghanistan, or Iran. The zionist debt merchants are behind all the terrorism. You are the only one's that have benefitted from 9-11 carnage and two wars that looted the American treasury.

You zionist spies, the zionist 9-11 cover-up media, and all those bribed with the American currency the FED freely prints must think the official version of 9-11 was put forth to a nation of 6 year olds.

The lies don't work any longer. This nations knows the Israeli's planned and financed 9-11.

The Israeli's did 9-11 just like you people attacked the U.S.S. liberty trying to get America to fight another one of your enemies by trying to blame it on Egypt.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 3, 2010)

Silverstein didnt "gain" anything
you are a pathetic fucking moron


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > You call me a Zionist because I disagree with you? Well, we did clear up a couple of things. You clearly don't know me and you are a fucking idiot, sir.
> ...



Hush......Faggot.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 3, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


hush, moron


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 4, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Blow me, bitch. You are nothing more than a pathetic 15 year old Nazi wannabe. Fuck off.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 4, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



You Zionist/Israeli's have not learned any respect.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 4, 2010)

I have no respect for o-dolt or any of the other little racist  fucks.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 4, 2010)

You Zionist and all the wicked have plenty of time to learn respect.

Pitiful bitc* you and your kind know nothing about immortality.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 4, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You Zionist and all the wicked you have plenty of time to learn respect.
> 
> Pitiful bitc* you and your kind know nothing about immortality.


you are totally insane


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 5, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You Zionist and all the wicked have plenty of time to learn respect.
> 
> Pitiful bitc* you and your kind know nothing about immortality.


I will NEVER have respect for a racist **** such as yourself, you Nazi pig.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 10, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > You Zionist and all the wicked have plenty of time to learn respect.
> ...



Talk about all the Anti-American works of you Zionist all through American history.

Let's hear about how you people hate freedom.

The Jewish operation called the Soviet Union is the hatred of freedom that needs to be talked about.

The Zionist/Israeli's used their 9-11 act of terrorism to take rights and freedom from the American people, along with looting the treasury, while using the American military for occupation, terrorism, and robbery.

You people fell to realize that it's written in Holy Scripture the God of Yisrael say he hates Esau.

When one with such tremendous power hates you Zionist why should everyone pollute themselves with hatred.

It's justice that all the world awaits....complete justice.

All the rhetoric about hatred is nothing more than a political scheme anyway.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 10, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


wow, you are fucking stupid
Israel is of Jacob, not Esau


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



What's stupid is that You don't understand Esau/the edomites are pretending to be Israel/Israelites, and Jacob's name was changed to Israel.

Why don't you call yourself "*ucking stupid". 

All wicked people suffer from the same "backward complex".


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 10, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


i worded it that way on purpose
dipshit
the edomites were destroyed
you are an idiot of the first order


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Idiot.........You edomites are the Zionist/so-called Jews.

The destruction will come...it has not happened yet.

Many are interested in how the story ends in terms of the middle east.

Obadiah's prophecy reveals you esau/edomites will get worst than the true Israelites experienced in 70 ad. when your brother Jacob/Israel were destroyed by the romans.

Amazing how things tend to repeat....or maybe what goes around comes around.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 10, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Well Idiot.........You edomites are the Zionist/so-called Jews.
> 
> The destruction will come...it has not happened yet.
> 
> ...


Blow me, bitch. You are the prime example of why I hate religion. Self righteous piece of shit.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 11, 2010)

You are pure edomite Trash.

Trash like you will understand deepest meaning of intense pain in all the many varieties for countless years.

Your ignorance of the consequences of your statements will not help you and your kind.

You speak for all the Zionist.

Prophecy is at your floorstep.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 11, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Well Idiot.........You edomites are the Zionist/so-called Jews.
> 
> The destruction will come...it has not happened yet.
> 
> ...


you are one pathetic PoS
no one here is an edomite because they were wiped out centuries ago
you fucking moron


----------



## daveman (Dec 11, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You are pure edomite Trash.
> 
> Trash like you will understand deepest meaning of intense pain in all the many varieties for countless years.
> 
> ...



Hitler was a coward.






So are you.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 11, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You are pure edomite Trash.
> 
> Trash like you will understand deepest meaning of intense pain in all the many varieties for countless years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for speaking for God, you fucking cock sucker. Blow me, you fucking ****.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 12, 2010)

Not only are you Zionist/Israeli's confirmed as being the "disinformation agents", you are also a bunch of reprobate faggots.

You are all futureless edomite trash with no credibility to any of your fake propaganda articles....you lose!

"You have been exposed"!

Just like the fake Federal Reserve (Israeli) banking system.

Israeli's being the true terrorist behind the 9-11 false-flag operation.

And all the Israeli's plans to take over the American government in a attempted economic coup based on debt/usury.

Your communism/Zionist will fail in America and you people will surely face all the people that you think will never confront you.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > You are pure edomite Trash.
> ...



Hush faggot.........You and your kind need to be concerned about what you are going to do.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Well, it's not like anyone has to anything to worry about from cowards like you.  What are you going to do, call me names on the internet?


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Patience....Faggot.

The world will surely respond.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


And there it is, folks.  Like every other lazy coward who fancies himself a man of history, you expect someone else to do the heavy lifting and then turn the reigns over to you.



You are destined to go through life bitter and disappointed, kid.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 12, 2010)

You are one confused edomite bastard.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You are one confused edomite bastard.


Not at all.  You see, unlike you, I take responsibility for myself.  Any problems I have in my life are MY fault.

I don't need to blame THE JEW because I'm a loser.  

Oh, and I'm Baptist.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 12, 2010)

Tell that Bull shi* to the people of the former Soviet Union, and the people of the ukraine.

Have one of your faggot buddies shove that "blameless Jew" fantasy for you.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Tell that Bull shi* to the people of the former Soviet Union, and the people of the ukraine.
> 
> Have one of your faggot buddies shove that "blameless Jew" fantasy for you.


Make me, kid.  

Oh, that's right -- you can't.  You're a coward.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Tell that Bull shi* to the people of the former Soviet Union, and the people of the ukraine.
> 
> Have one of your faggot buddies shove that "blameless Jew" fantasy for you.


who has ever said the Jews were "blameless"?
i sure havent, neither has daveman
but YOU want to blame them for things they have nothing to do with
that's YOU being a delusional fucktard and US pointing that out


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that Bull shi* to the people of the former Soviet Union, and the people of the ukraine.
> ...


Hey!  If you don't insist that every last JOOOO be put in an oven, you're an edomite zionazi commie!  And Octodolt will make laughably impotent threats at you!


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 13, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Tell that Bull shi* to the people of the former Soviet Union, and the people of the ukraine.
> 
> Have one of your faggot buddies shove that "blameless Jew" fantasy for you.


----------



## Ruiz (May 19, 2012)

editec said:


> Disinformation propaganda has been so very effective that the government doesn't need to PAY people to swear to the lies, folks.
> 
> The true believers are more than willing to do that for free.



actually you would. normal people dont go online defending the imperialist agenda. for example, no sane person would keep going online trying to say that communism kills millions of people, unless they were paid to do so. i remember a few years back, i saw a video saying that al qaeda did not exist, and i believed that at the time. even so, i would not go online trying to push that view point on others. i wouldnt go online calling people idiots if they thought al qaeda was real. paid government trolls usually will attack others for not following the imperialist guideline. for example, if they thought that 9/11 was an inside job, you see these paid trolls attacking people aggressively for believing so. if you try to say that socialism, or communism was good, then these paid trolls will usually come at you by saying that "communism murders millions of people". however, if you challenge those same trolls about the millions murdered by capitalist colonists, ie native americans, or wide spread slaughter in Africa, then these same rent a trolls will excuse those murders, or claim that it wasnt really that bad. many trolls will even say that "disease killed off the native americans", and not aggressive, violent, capitalist, imperialist savages. normal people, even if they disagreed with communism, would not go online trying to spread propaganda on behalf of the capitalist establishment.


----------



## Ruiz (May 19, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> ...


anyone who is "pretty good" would never be on the air to begin with. no one on mainstream television is not a propagandist


----------



## Meister (May 19, 2012)

Ruiz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Disinformation propaganda has been so very effective that the government doesn't need to PAY people to swear to the lies, folks.
> ...



What?


----------



## Ruiz (May 19, 2012)

i've been on this site one day, and already i got a very classic disinfo agent response "You are so idiotic and extreme that you have made yourself irrelevant."


----------



## eots (May 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpdR4Kyny00]Disinfo Trolls Shilling for TPTB: Your game is well known and your treachery is now exposed! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz7DnWlSP3c]U.S. Military Launches Spy Operation Using Fake Online Identities (+ NENA Surprise)- March 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyikpxeNfGE&feature=related]Confirmed Government employing Internet Trolls Shills and Agents [MIRROR] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2012)

Ruiz said:


> i've been on this site one day, and already i got a very classic disinfo agent response "You are so idiotic and extreme that you have made yourself irrelevant."



You'll do fine here; just keep your nonsense in the Conspiracy section and you'll be left alone.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 20, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Today we have Bill Press, Ed Schultz, Stephanie Miller?  Fun, but not really asking the hard questions.


Helen Thomas asked the hard question.  Apparently, it was the hardest one of all.  The one nobody in this Administration (or the one before), can seem to answer.  Which is a little strange when you consider that a government that claimed it was caught by complete surprize by the 19 hijackers (who didn't use their own names on the seating manifests), was able to determine within the week who these people were, can't answer the most basic question of all_*..............WHY?*_

Why do these people hate us so much they want to fly planes into our buildings?  They want us to believe the reason is the way some people worship.  They want us to believe that this is the way they were raised.  But why?  Why were they raised that way?  Because you have to have a serious hate-on, to do what they did on 9/11.

You don't have a bunch of guys sitting around in a living room and all of a sudden, one of them jumps up and say's, _*"Hey, I know, let's go to the US, take some flying lessons and..."*_

You cannot solve any problem until you break it down to its root causes.  

But I will say this, the fact that these pussy neocon's don't have the balls to deal with that question, speaks volumes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 20, 2012)

Ruiz said:


> i've been on this site one day, and already i got a very classic disinfo agent response "You are so idiotic and extreme that you have made yourself irrelevant."



Now you got 2.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

eots said:


> Confirmed Government employing Internet Trolls Shills and Agents [MIRROR] - YouTube



as always,Eots takes the official conspiracy theory apologists to school.they can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.those videos are talking about paid agents Moron In Tha Hat and Candyass who have penetrated this site.Thay act dumb all the time like they dont know what were talking about when they are exposed and the truth is mentioned they are agents  but they constantly expose themselves the way they are the way they are  so committed to posting lies and propaganda here day after day, week after week and evade evidence and facts by changing the topic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

Ruiz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Disinformation propaganda has been so very effective that the government doesn't need to PAY people to swear to the lies, folks.
> ...



exactly.well said.could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed Government employing Internet Trolls Shills and Agents [MIRROR] - YouTube
> ...





Rimjob is here to post about poop and farts for us again!!! 



Take it away, Rimjob...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today we have Bill Press, Ed Schultz, Stephanie Miller?  Fun, but not really asking the hard questions.
> ...



actually the answer the propaganda that was given by the government and the Murdoch jew controlled media was that they hate our freedoms.

But the thing is their theory that 19 muslims were behind it falls apart quickly in the fact that they had nothing to gain by it where the establishemt and the Bush administration had PLENTY to gain by it with the patriot act signed that members of congress later admitted they were so scared of what happened, they quickly signed it but regretted it later on because after reading the actual contents in it that it allowed the government to spy on the  citizens,some of them they regretted not looking it over before they signed it and signing it later one.

Again the  theory that 19 muslims were behind the attacks quickly falls apart because like you said,their names were not even listed on the manifests,there is no tape footage showing they boarded the airliners, some of them turned up alive later on,but more importantly,they were dumb idiots who could not even fly.

Bush and Cheney had more to gain from this than anyone.they profitted enourmously from the attacks.They were never even investigated.They received special treatment not having to testify in front of congress,doing it behind closed doors and doing so together.What special treatment.How convient for them they got to do it together.

and agent Moron In The Hats handlers are getting worried.Notice how the troll came on here immediately within minutes? 

His handlers are extremely worried the truth is getting out obviously the way they sent him here so quickly.

as Ruiz is finding out,the official conspiracy theory apologists like Dunceman for instance and the two paid trolls I just mentioned,they hate it when you expose government corruption and mostly the truth about 9/11 or Obamas birth certificate that they get so pissed off about it they gang up on people like Ruiz here and give him negative rep all the time as he is finding out because the truth that they cant debunk, hurts them so they feel better about themselves by doing that.Its really a cowardly act of theirs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

eots said:


> Disinfo Trolls Shilling for TPTB: Your game is well known and your treachery is now exposed! - YouTube





I just listened to this video and this is easily the best video you have ever posted Eots.

Its just a matter of time before youtube takes it down.they always delete these kind of videos. Not all of the stuff there describes agents Moron In That Hat and Candyass but half of it does.Half of it describes them to a tee.

These shills and their treachery has been exposed just like you said. I have tried to tell you and other truthers this before but you never listen but you REALLY should take the advise of what this guy has said on this video and follow his advise like I do,Ignore them and dont reply to them.Like he said,they are just here to waste your time and when your reply to them,you are feeding these two trolls and making them happy by doing so.

This will do no good im sure but- By all means reply to the brainwashed Bush dupes like Dunceman for instance but your just wasting your time replying to those agents and a few others that have penetrated this site.


----------



## Obamerican (May 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ruiz said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


ANYONE can say it better than you.


----------



## Toro (May 20, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Ruiz said:
> ...



rofl

But you have to admit, no one can say "watch these 347 youtube videos" better than 9/11 inside nutjob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2012)

And here comes Toto the scared brainwashed Bush dupe who has been taken in by these trolls.


----------



## Toro (May 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> And here comes Toto the scared brainwashed Bush dupe who has been taken in by these trolls.



What, are you saying there is someone who can say "watch these 347 youtube videos" better than you?



I'd be surprised.  

Don't sell yourself short, 9/11 inside nutjob!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > And here comes Toto the scared brainwashed Bush dupe who has been taken in by these trolls.
> ...



Oh Toto you always do me the favor proving for me with your OWN words that you are afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see.

That you dont like to hear an opposing view and just close your eyes and cover your ears anytime a video is shown that is different to the governments fairy tales that  you worship to no end.government stooges afraid  of the truth like you are the ones they love.they love you for keeping that head nodged in your ass.

A truth that you hate to have to admit is that just a few years ago there were people at this site that used to be loyal government stooges like yourself who believed the governments version of events such as Mad Scientist.

He used to be a loyal Bush dupe as well like yourself till  a couple years ago.People like him are seeing the light and waking up and coming over to the truthers side but you will never find someone like Eots for instance, who has come over to your side and you hate that.You wont find it happen in the future either because your side is full of shit. the truth always wins out in the end.Now go and cry.I know I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 21, 2012)

The US govt supports AlQaida and ships guns to Mexico to undermine the 2nd Amendment, the Constitution.

Why ANYONE takes what they say at face value is either a total dupe or in complete denial.

All the evidence is right in front of us, all we have to do is open our eyes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 21, 2012)

My handlers have sent me here to have Rimjob make another post about farts and poop.

Do it for me, Rimjob. They won't let me leave until you do, and I have other places to be.


----------



## daws101 (May 22, 2012)

resurrecting posts just screams desperation


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 24, 2012)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.



Took you long enough, Gage-Dupe.

By the way, did you go to see Pope Dickey G at his speech across from the Trader Joe's???



Who am I kidding?? You won't answer this. You'll just make another post about farts and poop.


----------



## daws101 (May 25, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...


 he will and it won't make any sense


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2013)

the two paid trolls farted back to back here.waits for more of the agent trolls to come on here and get their back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 16, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> the two paid trolls farted back to back here.waits for more of the agent trolls to come on here and get their back.



Hey Dumbass, those posts were 9 *MONTHS* ago. 


Make another fart/poop post. They're all your good for.


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 14, 2013)

sealybobo said:


> And they call it a liberal media when we know that if those media's were REALLY liberal, they would be exposing much much more than they do now.
> 
> Air America even tossed off their best Progressive, Randi Rhodes.  She was Rush only she wasn't full of bullshit!!!!
> 
> ...





I want to agree with you on everything. You seem very bright and observant. Note my observations:

Air America of which was started by Al Franken (an others) began within a couple years of so after 9/11. This was a critical time for those criminals who pulled off the Sept. 11 attacks. Yes the inside job. The perpetrators absolutely had to make sure a serious schism developed between conventional liberals and the 9/11 truth movement. Couldn't afford an amalgamation of these two enterprises which truth be told really ought to be natural allies with each other.

Suddenly enters the "Progressive radio network" Air America, We also saw the rise of Ed Schultz on Jones Radio Network etc. These are all just Left Wing Gatekeepers and nothing more. 

Now at the time liberals like myself and you ( sealeybobo) were absolutely STARVED for true progressive opinion and research. Folks like Thom Hartmann, Rachel Maddow and even Amy Goodman FINALLY quenched our thirst for some sanity in the media. Of course the things these people talked about were usually important. Just as desert '49ers dying of dehydration? We welcomed "liberal" radio like those deprived of water welcome cold, clear rains...

Problem was that all it was was "talk" which is cheap. Worse still in every single case the liberal progressive message stopped short of any or much discussion abt 9/11. Case in point: I used to LOVE the Stephanie Miller Show. Especially a rare segment called "Jim's Conspiracy Corner". It was rare because Jim (Ward) really DID talk about 9/11 truth as well as other dangerous subjects like how Jeb Bush's cronies killed and then covered up one of his Florida transportation secretary's murder in a motel room...

Too much! The Stephanie Miller Show no longer features "Jim's Conspiracy Corner" and in fact their webmaster refuses to answer e-mails regarding the cancellation of that formerly important show segment. As well as (of course!) any e-mails related to 9/11 truth...

Next we have Alex Jones. He seems to me to be the most confusing of all. Not a classical liberal though he speaks of John Kennedy w/praise. Some 80% of what Alex Jones says may well be true. However I am convinced that he is a CIA agent of disinformation. Ditto Thom Hartmann who occasionally puts Jones on his show. But guess what? During those Hartmann/Jones segments there is no back  forth on 9/11 truth. SURPRISE!!!

Jones will speak endlessly about 9/11 on his own radio program but just as sure as Sunday he stops short of accusing Hartmann of being the double agent he truly is.

By the way: it isn't easy for me to speak of Thom Hartmann as a left wing gatekeeper. I used to truly love listening to him. There still is MUCH TRUTH to what he says however? it's all a smokescreen. He's a modern day Noam Chomsky: Darling of the liberal left but almost too easily discredited by his real motivations. Chomsky is after all just another believer in the official stories of BOTH JFK assassination AND 9/11

I'm betting that Hartmann, Chomsky, Maddow and even Amy Goodman get at least weekly briefings from Langley, VA.

As for Randy Rhodes? I put her and Mike Malloy in the same category: They were just a bit too truthful for am radio conglomerate stations. But neither really mentioned 9/11or JFK either. My guess is that each would also concur with the Sandy Hook elementary shooting hoax too. Perhaps I am too harsh on all of them. I'm not famous. My words (so far) aren't capable of getting me shot like Gary Webb. Or poisoned like Bill Hicks.

End my first post. Thanx sealybobo. 

Kindablu out...


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 14, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And they call it a liberal media when we know that if those media's were REALLY liberal, they would be exposing much much more than they do now.
> ...



So what you seem to be saying is that anyone - even well established leftists (Goodman, Hartmann, Maddow) and anarchists (Chumpsky) - who doesn't subscribe to your particular 9/11 lunacy is a CIA operative. Typically pompous foil-hatter.


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 15, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> So what you seem to be saying is that anyone - even well established leftists (Goodman, Hartmann, Maddow) and anarchists (Chumpsky) - who doesn't subscribe to your particular 9/11 lunacy is a CIA operative. Typically pompous foil-hatter.





If you can't be civil in the future? Welcome to the "ignore zone" next time.

Yes Goodman, Hartmann AND even Maddow are at least severely influenced or regulated by dark forces. We can't prove which ones specifically but CIA or those that do their dirty laundry unofficially would seem to be the best guess. Each of these three journalists has constant access to the world's most relevant news and opinion. All with state of the art equipment and a world class team of the most highly educated, and creative brainiac staffers. And the BEST they can come up with is a milk toast defense of 9/11 official story??? 

That and their insistence that everything will be all fine in the world if we just continue to promote gay rights? Somehow the LGBT movement trumps prosecuting war criminals profiting on Wall Street??? This kind of denial and obfuscation the current smokescreen of "Left Wing Gatekeepers". The is the useless, officially authorized and distributed dissent story line of the gatekeepers. Sounds good huh? Too bad it all leads but leads nowhere. To be a good left wing gatekeeper? One has to know considerable information about and be involved in the peace movement in order to know how to defeat it. Enter Chomsky, Maddow & Hartmann... 


*"If they can get you asking the wrong questions they don't care what the answers are"...*


Chomsky has been CIA probably as long as Gloria Steinem who for all the doubters has long since come out of the closet admitting she is a covert CIA asset. Her words, not mine. I believe you Gloria!... Chomsky started out at least looking like a good guy but soon changed his view on who killed the Kennedy's by adopting the official story in Warren Commission. So he's either stupid or corrupt but he doesn't strike me as stupid. "Corrupt" the better definition of him. Like in those worthless troll posters who cruise the internet attempting to quash well thought out ideas and dissent with personal attack but no data or facts.

Uh isn't that right SAYIT???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > So what you seem to be saying is that anyone - even well established leftists (Goodman, Hartmann, Maddow) and anarchists (Chumpsky) - who doesn't subscribe to your particular 9/11 lunacy is a CIA operative. Typically pompous foil-hatter.
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > So what you seem to be saying is that anyone - even well established leftists (Goodman, Hartmann, Maddow) and anarchists (Chumpsky) - who doesn't subscribe to your particular 9/11 lunacy is a CIA operative. Typically pompous foil-hatter.
> ...



Ah, I get it. Because Chumpsky doesn't think as you do he must be CIA. Now I see how that works. Does that go for everyone who doesn't think as you do? 
BTW, when you state that "_We_ can't prove which ones specifically but CIA..." in reference to Hartmann, Maddow and Goodman, who is the "we?"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Kindablue said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


it's called appealing to authority ...in this case a non existent authority..."can't prove which one specifically."


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 15, 2013)

Daws101,

Wouldn't you agree that Hartmann and company pull a lot of punches for the sake of the dark forces? I'm not asking because I have any doubts. It's all as clear to me as Kennedy's head going back & to the left. I ask merely to know which side of the aisle you're on.

And speaking of Hartmann and JFK murder, did you see that book he did a couple years back co-written with Lamar Waldron? If ever there was a piece of literature (fiction that is) that would link Hartmann to CIA directly it is that worthless book: "Legacy of Secrecy" 

A real useful book. For target practice that is.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> Daws101,
> 
> Wouldn't you agree that Hartmann and company pull a lot of punches for the sake of the dark forces? I'm not asking because I have any doubts. It's all as clear to me as Kennedy's head going back & to the left. I ask merely to know which side of the aisle you're on.
> 
> ...


BACK AND TO THE LEFT.. was not caused by frontal shot....


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Kindablue said:
> ...



So that would be a non-existent "we" as opposed to the non-existent "they" or "them?"


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't completely understand the "we" "they" or "them". My first inclination is to reference my words 



> "If they can get you asking the wrong questions they don't care what the answers are"...



Correct? So being uncertain of your inquiry I will reply with at least my definition of whom I believe "they" are to be (from my previous quotation).

"they" (whom are directing us to ask the wrong questions) would be, roughly speaking the largest banking institutions in the world. Or more specifically those individuals owning the most shares of such banks and sitting at the helm. Or maybe not even the CEO's exactly but the ones so filthy f--king rich they that pull the strings of those that do run Goldman Sachs, Chase Manhattan or similar enterprises. 

Most of these major players might not even have names we would recognize except perhaps the biggest bastard who would be David Rockefeller. We would at least remember his name and his deceased brother Nelson Rockefeller the former governor of New York. He (David) is the only one of the major players I could out on the tippy top of the list. 

Then there are those who appear to me to be the lesser fat cats but for whom may actually be as significant as Rockefeller. Or nearly so influential. These would include George Herbert Walker Bush, and Henry Kissinger. I'm only hesitant to put Bush the elder at the helm of this horrific table simple because he seems to me to just be a lieutenant to Rockefeller. Or that was always his role. He organized the hits on JFK, Ronald Reagan and probably the two unsuccessful assassination threats on President Gerald Ford in 1975. 

I don't consider the two women who brandished guns at Ford in California in Sept., 1975 as serious assassination attempts. More of a warning which President Ford definitely heeded. Within mere days afterwards the president "got the message" and nominated George Bush (sr.) to director of CIA. After which Bush ended ALL CIA cooperation with both the Senate and House investigations to murders of JFK, RFK, MLK jr and Malcolm X. So clearly Bush has a long record of doing the dirty work for the Rockefellers. The only  question remaining to me is whether Bush's personal wealth and influence is equal to David Rockefeller's. I'd guess that it probably isn't although with all the inside information he clearly must have gleaned off his own son's presidency ending in 2008 he surely must have benefited from a windfall of incomprehensible proportions. Trillions perhaps if only through selling short the economy his own son rigged to collapse. That and him (likely) being a recipient of bailouts in the "too big to fail" scams.

So just as Don Gotti rose above Paul Castellano in the Gambino Mafia family it could now be that Bush himself is less a thug working for David R. then an actual peer. I know much less about Henry Kissinger. He could be holding as much influence as a second tier level mobster. Like Dick Cheney.

Cheney, it is reputed to be in actual personal possession of his own nuclear devices. In other word's his own weapons of mass destruction. That he might use at his own free will and discretion... 

Anyway these HUGE power brokers whomever they all are do most of what they do in ultimate secrecy. They do not necessarily always conspire in tandem cooperation but their efforts exist as (in the words of the late comedian George Carlin) as "converging interests". So they don't need to meet together to say prepare a plan to sabotage the school lunch program. To spare them a small percentage in taxes. Instead the would simply put out a whole lot of bad press about someone actually working to help the people get a fair shake. Former Gov. Elliot Spitzer an excellent example. 

Their most recent bit of clandestine black ops they pulled off sort of backfired. Or at least it didn't go off well or as planned. This was the 2012 Benghazi attack at the Libyan embassy. A "September Surprise" scam.The goal was to discredit President Obama enough on foreign policy (a strong suit of his as seen by the American electorate) prior to the Nov election last year. Mitt Romney (the then new thug for the Bush/Rockefeller command) was in on the travesty. We know this because he put out a well put together fifteen minute long speech trying to defame Obama (on Libyan embassy attacks) within just 90 seconds after Secretary Clinton announced the bad news. Incredible no? Pretty F--king STUPID if you ask me as it's so obvious that Romney was complicit. Romney of course is history in the Bush crime family. Just because he couldn't beat Obama. He was supposed to win not just through the Libyan political fallout but because it was expected that he and Karl Rove were going to easily "flip" the vote in Ohio. Like Bush 43 did in 2004 and Florida 2000 and 2004. However for some reason Rove couldn't quite deliver the goods. The election officials in Ohio apparently FEARED indictments on election fraud. So they refused to allow the installation of Rovian computer software.

To this day it still makes me break out in a belly laugh thinking of how freaked out Karl Rove was as the Ohio election returns poured in. Even when it was 100% hopeless for Romney to win Rove kept on tipping his hand. Showing evidence that he had inside knowledge that the game in Ohio had been intended to have been rigged. Whoops! lol. I wonder how much money Rove lost that last election night?

Back to Libya:
However Mitt's handlers in the dark forces knew they were in control of the lapdog media and like 9/11 none would dare utter a word calling him out on his obvious foreknowledge of the Libyan attacks. You must admit however that the idea that Romney would be so STUPID as to pretty much publish a proof of his guilt (accessory to murder 1 is a capital, death penalty offense). He couldn't just wait at least an hour? Not even twenty minutes? WTF man?

But Romney isn't very bright. My guess is that his over-eagerness at getting the official lies out must have pissed the Bush family. And by god the republicans over at Fox ("Faux") News  are STILL running with that lying story. 

Mild digression: George Bush senior's complicity in the attempt on Ronald Reagan's life, March 1981 (another failure of the shadow government) is at least as obvious as Romney in the "Sept. 2012 Surprise". Bush not only the OBVIOUS suspect with motive but had a track record of presidential assassination, JFK 11/22/63. That one as provable as water seeking it's own level. For f--k's sake we not only have two pictures of Bush outside the Texas School Book Depository within minutes of JFK's murder, but TWO FBI memos (one written THAT day) with Bush's name titled "Assassination of president John F Kennedy. No recollection huh? George? But to REALLY REALLY flip us out we have a very young (17 y/o) three photo clip in VIVID detail of George W Bush walking across the street in Dealey Plaza. Looking glum because he was worried his dad had been arrested on murder charges here:

Darn, I don't have enough posts yet to publish links or pictures. For reference of Dubya IN DALLAS, TX? Search the words "picture W-in-Dealey Plaza Veterans Today. And make sure you're sitting down. The three pictures in B & W are all very clear, detailed and unmistakably the then 17 year old George W Bush. Yet ANOTHER matter that indicts Bush junior is the fact that some operative RECOGNIZED THE YOUNGER BUSH IN THE EARLY YEARS AND TRIED TO RETOUCH THE MIDLE PHOTO TO MAKE HIS NOSE LOOK SMALLER!!!

The other two however weren't altered and show his nose in full form. Hey them Bush really like to initiate their youngins at an early age.

Thanks for reading


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> I don't completely understand the "we" "they" or "them". My first inclination is to reference my words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The question wasn't about your use of "they" or "them" but rather "we" and you need not reference anything ... I provided the quote in doubt; 
"Yes Goodman, Hartmann AND even Maddow are at least severely influenced or regulated by dark forces. *We* can't prove which ones specifically but CIA or those that do their dirty laundry unofficially would seem to be the best guess."

So who is this "we?"


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2013)

We live in the DISinformation age, folks.

I would actually be surprised if the net wasn't already rife with paid agents.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> I don't completely understand the "we" "they" or "them". My first inclination is to reference my words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo. I sense you need to get this stuff off your chest but after reading the paragragh *in bold* above I concluded there was no point in wasting any more of my time. I suspect you've gone to great lengths "researching" the Rockefeller-Bush-Kissinger cabal and the evil you are certain they have unleashed on the world and for that I am truly sorry.
A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

editec said:


> We live in the DISinformation age, folks.
> 
> I would actually be surprised if the net wasn't already rife with paid agents.



And for every paid agent I'd venture to say there are hundreds (if not thousands) of unpaid self-styled agents of dis and misinformation. That is, some who purposely foul the Internet with BS (pretty much any Alex Jones or Gordon Duff fan) and some who just don't know what the fuck they're talking about but are eager to share it.


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > We live in the DISinformation age, folks.
> ...



No disagreement from my with _that_ observation, SAYIT.

I assume that someof the most radical posters in places like this are actually agent provocateurs hoping to connect with potentially dangerous "lone wolf" radicals.

I know damned well were I in charge of HSA that's one of the things I'd be doing.

Wouldn't you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 16, 2013)

Octoldit said:


> Posted by: Clare Swinney &#8901; March 11, 2009
> 
> LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent
> 
> ...



    



   

octodolt is very persuasive.


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 16, 2013)

editec said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...




You're very observant and logical editec. The biggest threat to the dark forces is not television. They already own that so it's no problem. Instead it is the internet they need to control. Left wing gatekeepers seem to be their cleverest effort at present. Choosing media representatives, usually Gay (Anderson Cooper an Rachel Maddow) to get the dogs sniffing the wrong scent on the wrong trails... BTW it isn't gay people or their rights I resent. It is using the whole subject as a smokescreen to distract public attention. 

Straight males compose the 98% of war dead, 97% of job related fatalities, 90% of the homeless and 80% of the suicides. Yet somehow gays and women are the "oppressed minority"? I don't buy it.

Another fear they have is some major respected celebrity or someone with ten million youtube subscribers coming out demanding a new investigation into 9/11. Not a goofy guy like Alex Jones but someone like Dave Letterman or George Clooney.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



*Some reputable people have demanded a new investigation and given something more substantial than the assumptions, speculation, half-truths and pseudo-science of cranks like Jones, many more would join them. Most of the "anti-CTs" here are less than enthusiastic about the NIST findings.
Ironically, despite his lack of credibility, this board's most strident 9/11 CTs are still Jones sycophants, rendering the 9/11 CT Movement totally ignorable. They don't seem to realize he's lead them astray. Hopefully you are a CT of another color.*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Kindablue said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 16, 2013)

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > *According to the Williams Institute at the UCLA School of Law, a sexual orientation law and public policy think tank, 9 million (about 3.8%) of Americans identify as gay, lesbian, bisexual or transgender (2011). That's not terribly inconsistent with your findings so why are you so resentful?*
> ...


[/QUOTE]


1. It's okay to view Alex Jones's website but his material must first be corroborated with another source first. Jones is the major source of disinformation from within the assassination/conspiracy community itself. I don't know if he's funded by CIA (to make a jerk out of himself) but he probably is.

However Jones was good enough to publish Dylan Avery and John Hankey's good work, So I'm thankful for that. Jones like the stopped clock, is correct every once in a while. In fact I'd say that much of his reporting is accurate and herein lies his problem: 

He can't be trusted. I dislike his exaggeration and wildness. Until and of course unless he decides to publish MY STUFF. Then I'll like him lol.

2. I don't deny that the LGBT folks have a worthy cause. Nor resent them. Instead I see the media's CONSTANT insertion of their advocacy and news bits to be a smokescreen. 

With all the effort the LGBT's put into repealing DADT??? They could have prevented BOTH middle eastern wars of aggression. Thus I see their leadership as being entirely selfish. Myopically self-centered are my words. Those that disagree? Well I don't have much use for their opinion either. 

When compared to the war dead? The cause of the LGBT movement is PETTY. I'd say that their cause (which I support by the way) is less important than legalizing pot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




1. It's okay to view Alex Jones's website but his material must first be corroborated with another source first. Jones is the major source of disinformation from within the assassination/conspiracy community itself. I don't know if he's funded by CIA (to make a jerk out of himself) but he probably is.

However Jones was good enough to publish Dylan Avery and John Hankey's good work, So I'm thankful for that. Jones like the stopped clock, is correct every once in a while. In fact I'd say that much of his reporting is accurate and herein lies his problem: 

He can't be trusted. I dislike his exaggeration and wildness. Until and of course unless he decides to publish MY STUFF. Then I'll like him lol.

2. I don't deny that the LGBT folks have a worthy cause. Nor resent them. Instead I see the media's CONSTANT insertion of their advocacy and news bits to be a smokescreen. 

With all the effort the LGBT's put into repealing DADT??? They could have prevented BOTH middle eastern wars of aggression. Thus I see their leadership as being entirely selfish. Myopically self-centered are my words. Those that disagree? Well I don't have much use for their opinion either. 

When compared to the war dead? The cause of the LGBT movement is PETTY. I'd say that their cause (which I support by the way) is less important than legalizing pot.[/QUOTE]

you'll never get anywhere with Dawgshit Kindablue,he is a paid shill here sent here to disrupt and derail government corruption topics.and say it is one of a handful of his sock puppets he uses as well to post under.dawgshit/sayit is obviously a paid shill.this troll still defends the lies and fairy tales of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.just look at how he evades evidence and facts in all his posts here when cornered.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question.html


----------



## Kindablue (Apr 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> you'll never get anywhere with Dawgshit Kindablue,he is a paid shill here sent here to disrupt and derail government corruption topics.and say it is one of a handful of his sock puppets he uses as well to post under.dawgshit/sayit is obviously a paid shill.this troll still defends the lies and fairy tales of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.just look at how he evades evidence and facts in all his posts here when cornered.




Thanks I kinda figured that anyway. He's not the first (or likely the last) I've believed were disinfo agents.

In some ways I consider it a good thing that the dark forces send so many lackeys out to forums like this: shows us how scared they are! Dis-info scammers seem to come in two flavors:

1. Official story clones

2. Those who claim it was a conspiracy but take obviously false routes. 

One of the more recent kind who follows the second plan is CTKA or the cynically named "Citizens for Truth About the Kennedy Assassination". Jim DiEugenio's scam organization He likes to combine false trails with insults. Sort of a blend between the poop heads like John McAdams and the supposedly truth seeking types (who really aren't looking for the truth at all. 

Jim's henchman is a very unprofessional writer known as "Seamus Coogan".


----------



## PredFan (Apr 21, 2013)

This is hilarious.  A thread from 2009? It's funny to see that 4 years ago they were saying the same stupid shit. They've made exactly zero progress gettung anyone to believe their truther nonsense. Priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

PredFan said:


> This is hilarious.  A thread from 2009? It's funny to see that 4 years ago they were saying the same stupid shit. They've made exactly zero progress gettung anyone to believe their truther nonsense. Priceless.



its only stupid shit to you cause you are a retard in denial who runs off when cornered with facts you cant refute.you have made zero progress in disproving that,now THAT is priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

Kindablue said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > you'll never get anywhere with Dawgshit Kindablue,he is a paid shill here sent here to disrupt and derail government corruption topics.and say it is one of a handful of his sock puppets he uses as well to post under.dawgshit/sayit is obviously a paid shill.this troll still defends the lies and fairy tales of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.just look at how he evades evidence and facts in all his posts here when cornered.
> ...



you are exactly correct.the fact they keep sending so many of them here and to other sites shows their handlers are getting worried all the facts are beiong told on the internet and getting out.they expose themselves as agents because no way in hell would they come here everyday and troll like they do and constantly come back for their ass beatings they get here everyday without being paid really well for them.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This is hilarious.  A thread from 2009? It's funny to see that 4 years ago they were saying the same stupid shit. They've made exactly zero progress gettung anyone to believe their truther nonsense. Priceless.
> ...


wrong as always handjob, all your shit has been refuted and you are the one who runs when cornered.
your two stock answers are somebody farted in here
or he's a paid disinfo agent neither, of which are proof you're fantasy is fact..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This is hilarious.  A thread from 2009? It's funny to see that 4 years ago they were saying the same stupid shit. They've made exactly zero progress gettung anyone to believe their truther nonsense. Priceless.
> ...



Well, we know you made some progress. Hitler believes in your inside job. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw418zjZTU4]Hitler thinks 9/11 was an inside job !! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

Just watch NBC


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Just watch NBC



dont forget CBS,ABC,CNN, and of course to read major mainstream newspapers like the LA TIMES,ARIZONA REPUBLIC,NEW YORK TIMES,KANSAS CITY STAR,ST LOUIS POST,ect,ect.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.



Hey Rimjob, I found another tape you made.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbRc1BhXjvA]Hitler knows what Nano-Thermite in the WTC dust means - YouTube[/ame]


----------

